# محاضرات مستمرة تصاميم المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة وفقاً لمتطلبات الكود الأمريكي (aci



## مهندس السواهيك (20 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله :​ 
أخواني وأخواتي الأعزاء والاكارم أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب .... أود أن أبلغكم أنّ لدي كتاب رائع في تصاميم المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة وفقاً لمتطلبات الكود الأمريكي (aci 318-2002) ... لأستاذنا الفاضل الدكتور جمال فرحان العيساوي .... وهو كتاب رائع ومختصر درسناه في المرحلة الثالثة في كلية الهندسة المدني.
ونظراً لحقوق الطبع المحفوظة لإستاذنا الفاضل فلا أستطيع نسخه على شكل كتاب لذلك ارتأيتُ أن أجعله على شكل محاضرات مستمرة ... لتعم الفائدة على الجميع. 
لذا فأرجو من إدارة الملتقى أو القسم المدني تثبيت الموضوع ... وإعطائي الإمكانية الدائمة للتعديل على الموضوع حتى إكمال جميع الكتاب.​ 

والله ولي التوفيق ........ تحياتي للجميع ودمتم طيبين.​ 

رابط لجميع المحاضرات ​ 
http://www.4shared.com/document/K7UKS2RK/____.html​ 
أو
محتويات الكتاب​ 
المحاضرة الأولى​ 
المحاضرة الثانية​ 
المحاضرة الثالثة​ 
المحاضرة الرابعة​ 
المحاضرة الخامسة​ 
المحاضرة السادسة​ 
المحاضرة السابعة​ 
المحاضرة الثامنة​ 
المحاضرة التاسعة​ 
المحاضرة العاشرة​ 
رابط المجموعة كاملة بملف مضغوط ​ 

باسويرد فك الضغط: arab-eng.org​ 
المحاضرة الحادية عشر​ 
المحاضرة الثانية عشر​ 
المحاضرة الثالثة عشر​ 
المحاضرة الرابعة عشر​ 
المحاضرة الخامسة عشر​ 
المحاضرة السادسة عشر​ 
المحاضرة السابعة عشر​ 
المحاضرة الثامنة عشر​ 
المحاضرة التاسعة عشر​ 
المحاضرة العشرين​ 

المحاضرة الواحدة والعشرين​ 
المحاضرة الثانية والعشرين​ 
المحاضرة الثالثة والعشرين​ 
المحاضرة الرابعة والعشرين​ 
المحاضرة الخامسة والعشرين​ 
المحاضرة السادسة والعشرين​ 
المحاضرة السابعة والعشرين​ 
المحاضرة الثامنة والعشرين​ 
المحاضرة التاسعة والعشرين​ 
ملاحق مساعدة في حل المسائل​ 
المحاضرة الثلاثون​ 
المحاضرة الحادية والثلاثين​ 
المحاضرة الثانية والثلاثين​ 
المحاضرة الثالثة والثلاثين​ 
المحاضرة الرابعة والثلاثين​ 
المحاضرة الخامسة والثلاثين​ 
 المحاضرة السادسة والثلاثين ...والأخيرة ​


----------



## rwmam (20 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اننا على احر من الجمر بانتظارك يا مهندس السواهيك 
وارجو من المنتدى التثبيت للاستاذ مهندس الواهيك لاهمية الموضوع


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (20 ديسمبر 2008)

لكي يكون ادارة ومشرفي وأعضاء قسم المدني على ثقة من صدق كلامي ... وضعتُ محتويات الكتاب ... وأرجو على الأقل صلاحية مستمرة على تعديل الموضوع لكي يكون الترتيب في نقل المحاضرات بصورة جيدة وغير متناثر ... تحياتي. 

محتويات الكتاب


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (20 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بدأتُ بإسم الله متوكلاً على الله وهو نعم المولى ونعم الوكيل .... وأفضل الصلاة والسلام على قدوتنا رسول الله نور الطريق ودليل الى جنة النعيم وعلى آله واصحابه الطيبين الطاهرين وعلى من تبع هديه بإحسان الى يوم الدين أما بعد:​ 
أخواني ترقبوا توالي المحاضرات كل يوم سبت وثلاثاء من كل اسبوع .... بإذن الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
المحاضرة الأولى:






​


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (20 ديسمبر 2008)

rwmam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اننا على احر من الجمر بانتظارك يا مهندس السواهيك
> وارجو من المنتدى التثبيت للاستاذ مهندس الواهيك لاهمية الموضوع


rwmam وعليكم السلام وشكرا جزيل الشكر على مرورك وردك الطيب ... واتمنى من بقية الاعضاء ان يوجهوا دعوة مماثلة بالتثبيت ... لأنّ هذا الموضوع جداً مفيد للمهندسين المدنيين.

أخيراً اود أن أنوه ... أنّ المحاضرة الاولى وضعتها ليومين في هذا الاسبوع .... يعني لا توجد يوم الثلاثاء محاضرة لأنني انوي السفر الى سوريا ... ارجو من جميع الاعضاء ان يدعوا الله لي بالتوفيق والنجاح بسفرتي هذه ... ولا تنسوني بالتقييم.

وأجدد الدعوة لإدارة المنتدى بصلاحية التعديل المستمر على الموضوع .... وأن لا ينسوني بزيادة نقاط التقييم


----------



## عبدالرحيم البرعي (20 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وننتظر بقية المحاضرات يا اخي:85:


----------



## مرادعبدالله (20 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك الموضوع بالفعل يستحق التثبيت


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (20 ديسمبر 2008)

عبدالرحيم البرعي قال:


> بارك الله فيك وننتظر بقية المحاضرات يا اخي:85:





مرادعبدالله قال:


> بارك الله فيك الموضوع بالفعل يستحق التثبيت



وفيكما بارك الله تعالى على الرد والمرور الطيب ... وأرجو أن تعودا للموضوع وتعطوني زيادة تقييم إذا كان عاجبكم .... تحياتي لكما .


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
هل الكتاب سعودي ياهندسة


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (22 ديسمبر 2008)

المحاضرة الثانية:







​


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (22 ديسمبر 2008)

أرجو من الاخوة المشرفين والادارة في هذا المنتدى النظر باهتمام لهذا الموضوع فهو مهم وذو فائدة كبيرة ... لذا ارجو التثبيت وجعل صلاحية التعديل فيه مستمرة لكي تظهر المحاضرت بصورة مرتبه.
تحياتي


----------



## احمد قويطة (22 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو نادر (23 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخانا 
ولكن لماذا هذا الشكل من الطرح 
ألا ترى أنه من الأفضل وضع المحاضرات على شكل ملفات pdf
أسهل لك وللأعضاء وذلك لن يؤثر على الملكية الفكرية
فبدل أن أحفظ كل صورة ثم أجمع الصورة في pdf تكون جاهزة
وملاحظة أخوية: ألا ترى معي أن التقييم طعمه ألذ لو جاء من دون طلب مباشر
على العموم تستحق التقييم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ ابراهيم اسامة وأحمد قويطة ... شكرا عالرد والمرور الطيب ... وجزاكما الله خيراً



skill قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا أخانا
> ولكن لماذا هذا الشكل من الطرح
> ألا ترى أنه من الأفضل وضع المحاضرات على شكل ملفات pdf
> أسهل لك وللأعضاء وذلك لن يؤثر على الملكية الفكرية
> فبدل أن أحفظ كل صورة ثم أجمع الصورة في pdf تكون جاهزة


استطيع أن أصورها جميعاً واجمعها في كتاب واحد على pdf ... ولكن أرى هكذا افضل لكي احافظ على لملكية الفكرية ... والامر الثاني الذي يريد حقاً أن يتابع ويستفاد من الموضوع سوف يثبت تواصله مع الموضوع.



skill قال:


> وملاحظة أخوية: ألا ترى معي أن التقييم طعمه ألذ لو جاء من دون طلب مباشر
> على العموم تستحق التقييم وجزاك الله خيرا


اخي العزيز لا أحتاج لتقييم فالله العالم بالجهد وهو الذي يقيمني ... ولكن أكتب هذا من باب المزحة لا أكثر ولا أقل ... ولا أحتاج لهذه اللذة ... ثق بالله انا متبرع بكل نقاط التقييم لك.

ولكنني اقسمتُ أن أكون شخصاً فاعلاً ومؤثراً ومغيراً ... وشكراً على ملاحظاتك


----------



## المهندس الامع (23 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاء الله خيرااااااا ونريد المزيد


----------



## هادي المهندس (23 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

بارك الله بك اخي السواهيك لانك احرصت على ان تفيد اخوانك المهندسين باهم موضوع في الهندسه , اخي الافضل ان تجعله ملف pdf للسهوله .

مع تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## eccnw (23 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير والحاجة أم الإختراع بوركت


----------



## الفائدة للجميع (24 ديسمبر 2008)

اكرمك الله و ابقاك اخونا السواهيك , دمت دمت دمت يا اخي


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (25 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندس الامع قال:


> جزاء الله خيرااااااا ونريد المزيد


جزاك الله خيراً على المرور والرد الطيب



هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بارك الله بك اخي السواهيك لانك احرصت على ان تفيد اخوانك المهندسين باهم موضوع في الهندسه , اخي الافضل ان تجعله ملف pdf للسهوله .
> 
> مع تحياتي وتقديري



اخونا هادي المهندس شكرا على الرد والمرور الطيب ... وكما قلتُ سابقاً انني استطيع أن أجعله ملف pdf ولكن صاحب الكتاب لايسمح بنسخه حفظاً للملكية الفكرية ... لذا فلا أوعدك بنسخ الكتاب على ملف pdf ولكن اوعدك بأنني سأكلم استاذنا الفاضل بأن يسمح لي بنسخه وتقديمه لكم ... تحياتي 



eccnw قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير والحاجة أم الإختراع بوركت


وجزاكم الله خيراً على المرور والرد الطيب. 



الفائدة للجميع قال:


> اكرمك الله و ابقاك اخونا السواهيك , دمت دمت دمت يا اخي


بارك الله فيك واكرمك واعزك وشكرا على الدعاء اخونا العزيز


----------



## العبقرية (25 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندس الكريم
السلام عليكم
يفضل يا بشمهندس لو ترفع الكتاب كامل pdf حيكون افضل بكتير من تجزئته بهذا الشكل ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (26 ديسمبر 2008)

العبقرية قال:


> المهندس الكريم
> السلام عليكم
> يفضل يا بشمهندس لو ترفع الكتاب كامل pdf حيكون افضل بكتير من تجزئته بهذا الشكل ولك جزيل الشكر


وعليكم السلام وجزاكي الله خيرا على الرد .... اختي الكريمة قد وضحت في ثلاث ردود سبب عدم رفعي للكتاب pdf 
لذا أرجو عدم الضغط علية في الردود القادمة ... وبدلاً من ذلك ارجو الضغط على ادارة القسم والمشرفين الذين لم يبالوا بل غير مكترثيين حتى الآن بطلبي لهم وهو طلب بسيط بترك حرية التعديل متاحة في أي وقت لهذا الموضوع ... ولم أرى اي واحد منهم يعطيني رد سبب على عدم الاستجابة 

هذا عتبي الكبير عليهم ... لإهمالهم الطلبات وعدم النظر في مشاكلنا ..بل حتى عدم التكلف بالرد علينا ولو بكلمة بسيطة يثبت تواجدهم في كل المواضيع !!!!!


----------



## هادي المهندس (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*اصبر وما صبرك الا خير ...............*



مهندس السواهيك قال:


> وعليكم السلام وجزاكي الله خيرا على الرد .... اختي الكريمة قد وضحت في ثلاث ردود سبب عدم رفعي للكتاب Pdf
> لذا أرجو عدم الضغط علية في الردود القادمة ... وبدلاً من ذلك ارجو الضغط على ادارة القسم والمشرفين الذين لم يبالوا بل غير مكترثيين حتى الآن بطلبي لهم وهو طلب بسيط بترك حرية التعديل متاحة في أي وقت لهذا الموضوع ... ولم أرى اي واحد منهم يعطيني رد سبب على عدم الاستجابة
> 
> هذا عتبي الكبير عليهم ... لإهمالهم الطلبات وعدم النظر في مشاكلنا ..بل حتى عدم التكلف بالرد علينا ولو بكلمة بسيطة يثبت تواجدهم في كل المواضيع !!!!!




السلام عليكم

اخي مهندس السواهيك اشكرك نيابه عن اخواني في المنتدى لمشاركاتك المفيده جدا والمهمه علما اني متابع مشاركاتك وجزاك الله خير , اولا لا اريد ان ابرر لك عن المشرفين واداره الملتقى لكن اريد ان اخفف عنك عن ما في صدرك , وكما تعلم ان الجميع لهم مشاغلهم الوظيفيه وكذلك العائليه وكذلك العامه لذا ما ارجوه هو الصبر القليل منك وسعه صدرك لانهم اكيد لا يتركون اي شئ مهم ويفيد الاعضاء الا وكانوا الاوائل في ترتيبه والاجابه عليه لكن الله العالم ماهو السبب لغيابهم , علما وحسب اعتقادي انه فقط المشرفين الذين لهم حق التصرف والتعديل في المشاركه والله العالم , وانا ايضا اعتقد هناك غياب للمشرفين لبعض الامور وانا اقول لانشغالهم والله الذي يكون بعونهم لذا اخي اصبر ولا يكون خاطرك الا طيب , وننتظر بقيه مشاركاتك . 

مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (27 ديسمبر 2008)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي مهندس السواهيك اشكرك نيابه عن اخواني في المنتدى لمشاركاتك المفيده جدا والمهمه علما اني متابع مشاركاتك وجزاك الله خير , اولا لا اريد ان ابرر لك عن المشرفين واداره الملتقى لكن اريد ان اخفف عنك عن ما في صدرك , وكما تعلم ان الجميع لهم مشاغلهم الوظيفيه وكذلك العائليه وكذلك العامه لذا ما ارجوه هو الصبر القليل منك وسعه صدرك لانهم اكيد لا يتركون اي شئ مهم ويفيد الاعضاء الا وكانوا الاوائل في ترتيبه والاجابه عليه لكن الله العالم ماهو السبب لغيابهم , علما وحسب اعتقادي انه فقط المشرفين الذين لهم حق التصرف والتعديل في المشاركه والله العالم , وانا ايضا اعتقد هناك غياب للمشرفين لبعض الامور وانا اقول لانشغالهم والله الذي يكون بعونهم لذا اخي اصبر ولا يكون خاطرك الا طيب , وننتظر بقيه مشاركاتك .
> 
> مع تحياتي للجميع



جزاك الله خيراً على ردك الطيب وتفانيك في المعذرة عن الاخوة المشرفين والادارة .... ولكن يا أخي أنا كذلك لدي عائلة واطفال ومشاغل وظيفية ووقتي ليس فيه متسع ... ولكن احاول تنظيمه معكم وشكرا تحياتي لك .


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (27 ديسمبر 2008)

اليوم سأضع المحاضرة الثالثة فترقبوا اخوتي الاكارم


----------



## amr (27 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (27 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 


http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر
www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف 
www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر


----------



## زيليا (27 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك يا اخونا المهندس
ممكن نعرف متى نثبت بقية المحاضرات
كونه منهجنا نحن طلبة البناءوالانشاءات
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي الرفاعي (27 ديسمبر 2008)

لا ارى اي محاضرات


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*الصبر جميل*



علي الرفاعي قال:


> لا ارى اي محاضرات




السلام عليكم

لننتظر شوي وليكن صدرنا رحب قد يكون حدث شئ مما اخر صاحبنا لذا ارجوا من الجميع الصبر والتعاون مع اخينا السواهيك وبارك الله بالجميع.


مع تحياتي


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (27 ديسمبر 2008)

كما وعدتكم كل سبت وثلاثاء تطرح المحاضرات.

المحاضرة الثالثة:


----------



## العبقرية (28 ديسمبر 2008)

وعليكم السلام وجزاكي الله خيرا على الرد .... اختي الكريمة قد وضحت في ثلاث ردود سبب عدم رفعي للكتاب pdf 
لذا أرجو عدم الضغط علية في الردود القادمة

المهندس الفاضل اولا مشكور على ما تبذله من جهد فى رفع هذه المحاضرات الممتازة وارجو ان تقبل عذرى حيث اننى لم اقرا المشاركات السابقة فلم الحظ ردك عليها تمام


 ... وبدلاً من ذلك ارجو الضغط على ادارة القسم والمشرفين الذين لم يبالوا بل غير مكترثيين حتى الآن بطلبي لهم وهو طلب بسيط بترك حرية التعديل متاحة في أي وقت لهذا الموضوع ... ولم أرى اي واحد منهم يعطيني رد سبب على عدم الاستجابة 

هذا عتبي الكبير عليهم ... لإهمالهم الطلبات وعدم النظر في مشاكلنا ..بل حتى عدم التكلف بالرد علينا ولو بكلمة بسيطة يثبت تواجدهم في كل المواضيع 

يا اخى الكريم انا طبعا اضم صوتى لصوتك
وارجو ان تلتمس لهم العذر فلا يمكن نهائى ان يكون الوضع كما تتخيل فنحن لم نعهد من المشرفين الا كل همة وبذل الجهد و انشاء الله فى القريب العاجل حستتحق من هذا 


اخيرا ارجو سؤالك عن الكتاب فى اى جامعة دُرس هذا الكتاب وباى كود وُضع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (28 ديسمبر 2008)

العبقرية قال:


> اخيرا ارجو سؤالك عن الكتاب فى اى جامعة دُرس هذا الكتاب وباى كود وُضع ولك جزيل الشكر[/color]


شكرا أختنا الفاضلة على المتابعة والرد الطيب ... وأنا لست ناقماً على مشرفينا وادارتنا الكرام ولكن معاتباً لهم. 
كما ذكرتُ مقدما الكتاب وفقا لمتطلبات الكود الامريكي (aci318-2002) ... وهو يُدرس كمنهج تدريسي في المرحلة الثالثة لكلية الهندسة المدني جامعة الأنبار العراقية.


----------



## ابراهيم الصبري (29 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير ونريد المزيد والمزيد


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (29 ديسمبر 2008)

المحاضرة الرابعة:​


----------



## Abo Fares (30 ديسمبر 2008)

تم تثبيت الموضوع، مع إضافة روابط لجميع المحاضرات المضافة حتى الآن في المشاركة الأولى.. وستتم إضافة الروابط الجديدة إلى المشاركة الأولى دورياً..

مع تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (30 ديسمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع، مع إضافة روابط لجميع المحاضرات المضافة حتى الآن في المشاركة الأولى.. وستتم إضافة الروابط الجديدة إلى المشاركة الأولى دورياً..
> 
> مع تحيــــــــاتي..



أخونا الفاضل ابوالحلول اشكرك على سعة قلبك وطول صبرك علينا وما خاب ظننا فيكم فنعم الاخوة انتم يا مشرفي قسم المدني .... وقد اخجلنا كرمكم وسماحة قلبكم واستعجالنا في كلامنا معكم ....
أخونا الفاضل هذا ماكنت احتاجه في ترتيب الموضوع بالضبط أضع رابط رقم المحاضرة وبمجرد الضغط عليه ينتقل الى المحاضرة... فشكراً لجهودك المتفانية معنا وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## mohamed seghir (30 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## Abo Fares (30 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس السواهيك قال:


> أخونا الفاضل ابوالحلول اشكرك على سعة قلبك وطول صبرك علينا وما خاب ظننا فيكم فنعم الاخوة انتم يا مشرفي قسم المدني .... وقد اخجلنا كرمكم وسماحة قلبكم واستعجالنا في كلامنا معكم ....
> أخونا الفاضل هذا ماكنت احتاجه في ترتيب الموضوع بالضبط أضع رابط رقم المحاضرة وبمجرد الضغط عليه ينتقل الى المحاضرة... فشكراً لجهودك المتفانية معنا وبارك الله فيك.


 
ولا يهمك أخي مهندس السواهيك.. 
جهد كبير تشكر عليه، بارك الله بك ونفع بك.. 
فقط أحب التاكيد دائماً على أهمية استئذان صاحب الكتاب في نشره بأي وسيلة كانت، وأظنك متفق معي في هذه النقطة.. 

مع تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (30 ديسمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> فقط أحب التاكيد دائماً على أهمية استئذان صاحب الكتاب في نشره بأي وسيلة كانت، وأظنك متفق معي في هذه النقطة..
> 
> مع تحيــــــــاتي..


نعم متفق معاك مائة بالمائة لذلك لم انشره على شكل كتاب .... ولأهمية الفائدة العلمية فيه فقد نشرته على شكل محاضرات غير قابلة للتحويل الى كتاب بسبب الحقوق الفكرية لصاحب الكتاب وسوف احاول أن ألتقي به لكي أستأذنه بنشره على شكل كتاب Pdf


----------



## العبقرية (31 ديسمبر 2008)

يا بشمهندس محتويات الكتاب غير موجودة كلما ضغطت على اللينك لم اجد الا فراغ
ارجو التاكد منها وشكرا


----------



## العبقرية (31 ديسمبر 2008)

يا بشمهندس جميع اللينكات من المحتويات حتى المحاضرة الثالثة فارغة لا يوجد بها اى شئ ماعدا فقط الرابعة هى الموجودة ارجو المراجعة وشكرا


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (31 ديسمبر 2008)

العبقرية قال:


> يا بشمهندس جميع اللينكات من المحتويات حتى المحاضرة الثالثة فارغة لا يوجد بها اى شئ ماعدا فقط الرابعة هى الموجودة ارجو المراجعة وشكرا



اختي اللينكات هي تحديثات وتعديلات جديدة على الموضوع قام بها المشرف ابوالحلول وقد جربتها ولا توجد فيها مشكلة فعند الضغط عليها تذهبين الى الصفحة التي فيها المحاضرة جربي مرة أخرى وسوف ترين أنّه لاتوجد هناك مشكلة.... تحياتي


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (31 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخوة الأعزاء المهندسين والمهندسات ..... سوف أقوم بمراجعة تفصيلية أجمع فيها كل عشر محاضرات وأقوم بنسخها على ملف pdf


----------



## Abo Fares (31 ديسمبر 2008)

تم تحديث الروابط بحيث ترسلنا إلى المشاركة بذاتها دون باقي المشاركات.. 

مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## هادي المهندس (1 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

اولا نود ان نوجه شكرنا الى مشرفي المنتدى واخص الاخ ابوالحلول المحترم على تثبيت الموضوع , اما بالنسبه للروابط فاعتقد هناك مشكله في الرابط لاني بمجرد فتح الرابط لا يضهر المحتوى بل يظهر فقط فراغ يحتوي على علامه (x ) وعندما نحاول ان نضغط عليها لا يفتح الصوره لذا ارجوا التاكد من المشكله .
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## Abo Fares (1 يناير 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اولا نود ان نوجه شكرنا الى مشرفي المنتدى واخص الاخ ابوالحلول المحترم على تثبيت الموضوع , اما بالنسبه للروابط فاعتقد هناك مشكله في الرابط لاني بمجرد فتح الرابط لا يضهر المحتوى بل يظهر فقط فراغ يحتوي على علامه (x ) وعندما نحاول ان نضغط عليها لا يفتح الصوره لذا ارجوا التاكد من المشكله .
> مع تحياتي للجميع


 
أهلاً أخي هادي.. بارك الله بك.. 

حقيقةً لا أعرف ما المشكلة عندك وعند الأخت العبقرية، أنا عندي لا توجد أي مشكلة في الذهاب للمشاركات الحاوية على المحاضرات..

وهذا دليل بالصور يبين ما أذكره:




















مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..
​


----------



## هادي المهندس (1 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

مشكور اخي العزيز ابو الحلول على التوضيح ولا اعرف ماهي المشكله , عل كل حال , هناك سؤال ممكن تشرح لنا كيفيه تصوير ماتقوم به من على الكمبيوتر مثل الطريقه التي وضحت بها في الاعلى , يعني ممكن ترفع لنا البرنامج مع شرحك المحترم اذا امكن يعني؟؟؟؟ .


مع تحياتي


----------



## Abo Fares (1 يناير 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مشكور اخي العزيز ابو الحلول على التوضيح ولا اعرف ماهي المشكله , عل كل حال , هناك سؤال ممكن تشرح لنا كيفيه تصوير ماتقوم به من على الكمبيوتر مثل الطريقه التي وضحت بها في الاعلى , يعني ممكن ترفع لنا البرنامج مع شرحك المحترم اذا امكن يعني؟؟؟؟ .
> 
> ...


 
أهلاً أخي هادي، وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

تحدثنا مسبقاً في موضوع آخر عن أهمية استخدام أحد هذه البرامج، دون التحدث عن طريقة استخدامها.. 
هي برامج عدة، ولكن البرنامج الذي أستخدم هو: SnagIt 8 ، وهو برنامج رائع وسهل الاستخدام.. 
وأذكر أن المهندس حسان (جزاه الله خيراً) قام برفع هذا البرنامج على الملتقى.. سأحاول البحث عن ذاك الموضوع.. 

مع تحيـــــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (1 يناير 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مشكور اخي العزيز ابو الحلول على التوضيح ولا اعرف ماهي المشكله , عل كل حال , هناك سؤال ممكن تشرح لنا كيفيه تصوير ماتقوم به من على الكمبيوتر مثل الطريقه التي وضحت بها في الاعلى , يعني ممكن ترفع لنا البرنامج مع شرحك المحترم اذا امكن يعني؟؟؟؟ .
> 
> ...


 


أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي هادي، وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> تحدثنا مسبقاً في موضوع آخر عن أهمية استخدام أحد هذه البرامج، دون التحدث عن طريقة استخدامها..
> هي برامج عدة، ولكن البرنامج الذي أستخدم هو: SnagIt 8 ، وهو برنامج رائع وسهل الاستخدام..
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

الموضوع الذي عنينا هو الموضوع التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t108023.html

قام بالبحث عنه الأخ خالد الأزهري (جزاه الله خيراً) وأرسل لي الرابط 

مع تحيـــــــــاتي..


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (1 يناير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي هادي، وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> تحدثنا مسبقاً في موضوع آخر عن أهمية استخدام أحد هذه البرامج، دون التحدث عن طريقة استخدامها..
> هي برامج عدة، ولكن البرنامج الذي أستخدم هو: SnagIt 8 ، وهو برنامج رائع وسهل الاستخدام..
> ...



شكرا مشرفنا العزيز على التحديث الجديد وعلى الشرح المصور .
وهناك طريقة أخرى للشرح المصور دون استخدام برنامج SnagIt 8 وهي طريقة سهلة ... دون استخدام برامج.
وليكن المثال طريقة استخدام برنامج تحميل الصور الى روابط على الانترنت 
1- حدد الصورة على الشاشة التي فيها البرنامج والذي تريد أن تقوم الشرح عليه أضغط على الزر PrtScrn في لوحة المفاتيح keyboard.

2- اذهب الى برنامج Piant وقم بفتحه كما موضح أدناه:






3- بعد فتح البرنامج قم بلصق صورة النافذة التي صورتها من الشاشة كما موضح أدناه:






4- سوف تظهر لك الصورة التي التقطتها على الشاشة ثم قم بالشرح التفصيلي على البرنامج كما موضح ادناه.





5- بعد إكمال الشرح قم بحفظه save في أي مكان في جهازك.
6- بعدها قم بتحميل الصور على روابط من أي مركز تحميل صور وبإمكانك استخدام البرنامج الذي قمتُ بشرحه وبإمكانك تحميل هذا البرنامج على الرابط المباشر وهو صغير الحجم جداً( 294كيلوبايت) وسهل الاستعمال كما شرحته سابقا أدناه:

أضغط هنا لتحميل البرنامج

7- عندما تكون لديك روابط الصور التي قمتُ بالشرح المصور ضعها في موضوعك في المنتدى مع الشرح المفصل.

مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح​


----------



## هادي المهندس (1 يناير 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا*



أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> الموضوع الذي عنينا هو الموضوع التالي:
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t108023.html
> ...




السلام عليكم

اشكرك اخي ابو الحلول على متابعه المواضيع والشكر الجزيل للاخ خالد الازهري وبارك الله بالجميع .

مع تحياتي


----------



## Abo Fares (1 يناير 2009)

العفو م. هادي.. واجبنا خيو 

شكراً جزيلاً م. مهندس السواهيك، نعم أنت محق تماماً، ولكن التعامل مع برنامج snagIt 8 أسهل بكثير من التعامل مع الرسام، عدا عن أنه يحوي العديد من الأشكال والإضافات الجميلة.. 

مع تحيـــــــــاتي..


----------



## انس عبدالله (1 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ولو انو الموضوع متناثر ولكن مهم والكتاب جيد بل ممتاز ارجو ان يتم تجميعه وتنزيله مرة تانيه كامل


----------



## اساسي (1 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ، 
الصورة لا تظهر عندي


----------



## تركيا (2 يناير 2009)

المحاضرة الاولى والتانية لم تفتح امعي 
كيف صار ؟؟؟
وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## Abo Fares (2 يناير 2009)

يبدو أن المشكلة في المحتويات والمحاضرتين الأولى والثانية هي من المشاركات الأساسية، أي ربما يجب إعادة رفعها، حيث أني لا أتمكن من مشاهدة الصور الأساسية المرفوعة في مكانها.. 

شو رأيك م. مهندس السواهيك؟؟


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (2 يناير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> العفو م. هادي.. واجبنا خيو
> 
> شكراً جزيلاً م. مهندس السواهيك، نعم أنت محق تماماً، ولكن التعامل مع برنامج Snagit 8 أسهل بكثير من التعامل مع الرسام، عدا عن أنه يحوي العديد من الأشكال والإضافات الجميلة..
> 
> مع تحيـــــــــاتي..





أبو الحلول قال:


> العفو م. هادي.. واجبنا خيو
> 
> شكراً جزيلاً م. مهندس السواهيك، نعم أنت محق تماماً، ولكن التعامل مع برنامج Snagit 8 أسهل بكثير من التعامل مع الرسام، عدا عن أنه يحوي العديد من الأشكال والإضافات الجميلة..
> 
> مع تحيـــــــــاتي..



فعلاً يُعد استخدام هذا البرنامج اسهل ... ولكن عندما لايكون هذا البرنامج متوفر لديك وكنت بحاجة الى الشرح المصور ضروري فبإمكاننا الاستعانة بهذه الطريقة.
وأخيراً أود اشكرك يا مشرفنا الرائع على جهودك المتفانية والمستمرة في الاستجابة للأعضاء وحل مشاكلهم.


----------



## en_hima_81 (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا غلى الاهتمام


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (2 يناير 2009)

المحاضرة الخامسة:


----------



## العبقرية (2 يناير 2009)

البشمهندس الكريم ابو الحلول 
نعم المحاضرة الرابعة تعمل جيدا والخامسة ولكن ما اتحدث عنه هو من المحتويات حتى المحاضرة الثالة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Abo Fares (3 يناير 2009)

العبقرية قال:


> البشمهندس الكريم ابو الحلول
> نعم المحاضرة الرابعة تعمل جيدا والخامسة ولكن ما اتحدث عنه هو من المحتويات حتى المحاضرة الثالة ولك جزيل الشكر


 
أهلاً اختي الكريمة.. 
فقط (محتويات الكتاب) غير ظاهرة، وإنما باقي الملفات تظهر وبشكل ممتاز.. 

وهذا دليل مصور..




















....................


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (3 يناير 2009)

العبقرية قال:


> البشمهندس الكريم ابو الحلول
> نعم المحاضرة الرابعة تعمل جيدا والخامسة ولكن ما اتحدث عنه هو من المحتويات حتى المحاضرة الثالثة ولك جزيل الشكر



اختي الكريمة المشكلة السابقة انتهت وقمتُ بتحميل المحاضرات من الاولى الى الثالثة وهي تظهر بوضوح فقط قومي بالضغط على الصورة لكي تظهر بحجمها الطبيعي كما تفضل الاستاذ ابوالحلول ... وارجو من مشرفنا العزيز أن يستبدل صور المحاضرات الجديدة بدلاً من القديمة في نفس الموضوع الموجودة بين الصفحات ليطمئن الاعضاء ان لاتوجد مشكلة في المواضيع وله جزيل الشكر على جهوده الكبيرة في تعاونه معي وارجو من جميع الاعضاء ان يعذروني على المتاعب التي تسببتُ لهم.


----------



## Abo Fares (3 يناير 2009)

مهندس السواهيك قال:


> اختي الكريمة المشكلة السابقة انتهت وقمتُ بتحميل المحاضرات من الاولى الى الثالثة وهي تظهر بوضوح فقط قومي بالضغط على الصورة لكي تظهر بحجمها الطبيعي كما تفضل الاستاذ ابوالحلول ... وارجو من مشرفنا العزيز أن يستبدل صور المحاضرات الجديدة بدلاً من القديمة في نفس الموضوع الموجودة بين الصفحات ليطمئن الاعضاء ان لاتوجد مشكلة في المواضيع وله جزيل الشكر على جهوده الكبيرة في تعاونه معي وارجو من جميع الاعضاء ان يعذروني على المتاعب التي تسببتُ لهم.


 
الله يعطيك العافية.. 
تم التعديل..

مع تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (4 يناير 2009)

استاذي العزيز ابوالحلول انتظر اليوم حتى اصحح محتويات وارسلها لك ... وجهود مشكورة والله يعطيك العافية على التعب معاية


----------



## العبقرية (4 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم
نعم لقد تاكدت ان المحاضرات تفتح من الاولى الى الاخيرة
مشكور مرة اخرى ولكن اخى فضلا لاتنسى رفع المحتويات ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (5 يناير 2009)

العبقرية قال:


> مشكور اخى الكريم
> نعم لقد تاكدت ان المحاضرات تفتح من الاولى الى الاخيرة
> مشكور مرة اخرى ولكن اخى فضلا لاتنسى رفع المحتويات ولك جزيل الشكر


آني عند تحت أمركم يا أعضاء الملتقى الأكارم ... واعذروني عالتأخير


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (5 يناير 2009)

المحاضرة السادسة​


----------



## Abo Fares (5 يناير 2009)

مشكور م. مهندس السواهيك.. الله يعطيك العافية..

تقبل تحيــــاتي..


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (5 يناير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مشكور م. مهندس السواهيك.. الله يعطيك العافية..
> 
> تقبل تحيــــاتي..



ويعطيك العافية اخونا الغالي


----------



## راسم النعيمي (6 يناير 2009)

الف الف شكر ومشكوووور جدا وبالرغم مما قلت والذي هو واضح وصحيح جدا الا اننا لا زلنا بانتظار الكتاب الموحد وعلى شكل pdf لكي تعم الفائدة وجزاك الله كل خير يا ابن الانبار الباسلة


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (6 يناير 2009)

راسم النعيمي قال:


> الف الف شكر ومشكوووور جدا وبالرغم مما قلت والذي هو واضح وصحيح جدا الا اننا لا زلنا بانتظار الكتاب الموحد وعلى شكل pdf لكي تعم الفائدة وجزاك الله كل خير يا ابن الانبار الباسلة



تأمرني أمر أخي العزيز .... وان شاء الله آني وعدتكم سابقا أن اكلم الاستاذ الفاضل صاحب الكتاب لكي يوافق على رفعه لكم ككتاب كامل .... وعلى كلٍ سوف أرفع كل عشر محاضرات على شكل كتاب pdf

..... والله محي أصلك يا أخونا الغالي .....


----------



## راسم النعيمي (7 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الرد الجميل والذي اخجلتنا به والنعم منك وكفو والله


----------



## وحيدعلى (8 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً على الموضوع القيم المفيد*​


----------



## محمود الناصري (9 يناير 2009)

نتمنى نشوف الكتاب كله
وما قصرت


----------



## وردة الإسلام (9 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك.


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (9 يناير 2009)

وحيدعلي ، محمود الناصري ، وردة الاسلام .... شكرا وجزاكم الله خيراً على الرد والمرور الطيب


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (9 يناير 2009)

وحيدعلي ، محمود الناصري ، وردة الاسلام .... شكرا وجزاكم الله خيراً على الرد والمرور الطيب


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (9 يناير 2009)

المحاضرة السابعة


----------



## rwmam (10 يناير 2009)

يا اخ مهندس السواهيك والله ان الموضوع جيد ولكن يصعب تحميله بهذه الطريقه


----------



## راسم النعيمي (11 يناير 2009)

نكرر شكرنا لك يا اخيناوبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود القيم والمتميز


----------



## سميرإبراهيم (14 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك عالمعلومات القيمه


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (14 يناير 2009)

rwmam ... أخ عزيز ولكن العذر الذي لدي لا يعطيك ما تريد وسوف اسهل عليك المهمة بقدر كبير من استطاعتي .
راسم النعيمي ... تواجدك في الموضوع شرف لي وتقدير من أخ كريم مثلك
سمير ابراهيم ... انا في خدمتكم وان شاء الله الآتي أفضل بإذن الله


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (14 يناير 2009)

المحاضرة الثامنة:


----------



## eng aborehab (14 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
اللهم اجعله له فى ميزان حسناته
ربنا يبارك فيك ويعفيك


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (14 يناير 2009)

eng Aborehab قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
> اللهم اجعله له فى ميزان حسناته
> ربنا يبارك فيك ويعفيك



وفيك بارك الله ... يسعدني مرورك وردك الطيب وأنا في خدمتكم .


----------



## هادي المهندس (14 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

مشكور اخي العزيز السواهيك وبارك الله بك , لكن هناك ملاحظه المحاظره السادسه غير موجوده ام انك أخطأت في الترقيم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


مع تحياتي


----------



## Abo Fares (14 يناير 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مشكور اخي العزيز السواهيك وبارك الله بك , لكن هناك ملاحظه المحاظره السادسه غير موجوده ام انك أخطأت في الترقيم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
بل هي موجودة أخي هادي، تأكد من ذلك إذا سمحت.. 

مع تحيــــــاتي.. :56:


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (15 يناير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> بل هي موجودة أخي هادي، تأكد من ذلك إذا سمحت..
> 
> مع تحيــــــاتي.. :56:



شكرا جزيلاً على التواصل مع الاعضاء ومتابعة مشاكلهم .... جهود كبيرة جزاك الله خيرا عليها


----------



## الأوائل1971 (15 يناير 2009)

والله مجهود حلو و تشكر عليه 
وبارك الله بك و نفع بك امة حبيبه محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة و السلام


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (15 يناير 2009)

نرجو المزيد وشكرن


----------



## هادي المهندس (15 يناير 2009)

*اسف*

السلام عليكم


اسف اخواني , نعم موجوده المحاظره السادسه :70: :82: . العتب على النظر ..........




مع تحياتي


----------



## Eng.Amr_Moussa (15 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس نوبين (16 يناير 2009)

جزال الله حيرا,اذا ممكن مثال للتصميم بالحسابات


----------



## اكرم محمد اللافي (16 يناير 2009)

بعد التحية وسلام اشكرك يازميلي على هذا الموضوع المهم التي يحتاجه كل مهندس مدني (اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك )اخوك في الله اكرم محمد اللافي


----------



## newart (16 يناير 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .​


----------



## الهاشمية (17 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي على بدل هذا الجهد ,,,, ومنتظر باقي المحاظرات........................... تحياتي


----------



## naser22 (17 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ونرجو المزيد يا هندسة


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (17 يناير 2009)

الأوائل1971:مهندس من الشمال:Eng.Amr_Moussa:مهندس نوبين:اكرم محمد اللافي:newart:الهاشمية:naser22.

شكرا لكم جميعاً على المرور والرد الطيب ... اسئل الله تعالى ان أكون عند حسن ظنكم بي .... وان يكون عملي خالصاً لوجهه الكريم... فهو خير المكرمين.


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (18 يناير 2009)

*المحاضرة التاسعة*

المحاضرة التاسعة:


----------



## م-هشام (18 يناير 2009)

جميل جداً .. أسلوب الشرح سلس و واضح حتى لغير المدنيين

و بحكم أني مهندس كهربائي .. ولكن عملي يتطلب معرفة الكثير عن أسرار

الهندسة المدنية .. فقد وجدتُ الكثير مما أرغب فيه .. 



شكراً من القلب لك أخي الكريم .. هذه المجهودات .. وجزاك الله خيراً إن شاءالله ​


----------



## م.الوافى ع عزالقوت (19 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
نرجو من اى احد من اعضاء المنتدى لمن لديه مرجع اوكتاب اومعادلات تصميمية للاطارات الخرسانية بان يقدم يد العون ...والله الموفق


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (19 يناير 2009)

م-هشام قال:


> جميل جداً .. أسلوب الشرح سلس و واضح حتى لغير المدنيين
> 
> و بحكم أني مهندس كهربائي .. ولكن عملي يتطلب معرفة الكثير عن أسرار
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خيراً على الرد والمرور الطيب ... واتمنى لك التوفيق فيما تبحث عنه. 





م.الوافى ع عزالقوت قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> نرجو من اى احد من اعضاء المنتدى لمن لديه مرجع اوكتاب اومعادلات تصميمية للاطارات الخرسانية بان يقدم يد العون ...والله الموفق



وعليكم السلام أخي العزيز ارجو ان تعطيني العنوان (الاطارات الخرسانية) بالانكليزي وذلك لإختلاف التعريب بي المناهج الدراسية للجامعات العربية 
تحياتي


----------



## انس عبدالله (22 يناير 2009)

اخوتي الاعزاء اولا شكرا على هذا الكتاب فهو فعلا اكثر من رائع ولكن مش عارف كيف يمكن تجميعه مع بعض وبعدين طباعته اوتجميعه وفتحه pdf او word لوفي حد عارف ياريت ما يبخل علينا بالشرح


----------



## انس عبدالله (22 يناير 2009)

اطارات يعني Frame


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (23 يناير 2009)

انس عبدالله قال:


> اخوتي الاعزاء اولا شكرا على هذا الكتاب فهو فعلا اكثر من رائع ولكن مش عارف كيف يمكن تجميعه مع بعض وبعدين طباعته اوتجميعه وفتحه pdf او word لوفي حد عارف ياريت ما يبخل علينا بالشرح



أخي العزيز أنس قد قمتُ بكتابة موضوع في المنتدى برنامج يقوم بتحويل ملفات Word الى ملفات pdf ... ما عليك هو أن تأخذ صورة المحاضرة وتقطعها وتضعها في ملف الورد ثم تقوم بتحويلها كما في طريقة شرح عمل البرنامج

رابط الموضوع http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=115311




انس عبدالله قال:


> اطارات يعني Frame


جيد جداً وصلت الفكرة ... عندنا في الجامعات العراقية تُسمى بالهياكل .... هذا الموضوع لديّ في فصول من كتاب بالانكليزي هذه المنشآت (Frame structure ) تقسم بتحليل القوى والعزوم الى منشآت محددة استاتيكياً ومنشآت غير محددة.... وليس في كتاب كامل.
تحياتي


----------



## نجم الكعبي (23 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الجهد الرائع


----------



## قائد عطية (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم الكتاب مفيد للمهندس ونرجوا اكمال المحاضرات


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (24 يناير 2009)

*المحاضرة العاشرة*

المحاضرة العاشرة:


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (24 يناير 2009)

نجم الكعبي قال:


> بارك الله فيك على الجهد الرائع


فيك بارك الله ... شكراً مرورك ... ويسرُني أن تكون أول مشاركة لك في هذا المنتدى في موضوعي ... مشاركتك الأولى شهادة تقدير لي.




قائد عطية قال:


> السلام عليكم الكتاب مفيد للمهندس ونرجوا اكمال المحاضرات



وعليكم السلام ... ان شاء الله تستفاد من الكتاب أخونا العزيز ... ويسُرُني أن أول مشاركة لك في المنتدى هي في موضوعي ... مشاركتك الاولى شهادة تقدير لي.


----------



## هادي المهندس (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على المتابعه في المحاظرات وكلك خير وبركه ...... وما اخبار العمل في العراق ؟؟؟؟؟؟


مع تحياتي


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (24 يناير 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكرك جزيل الشكر على المتابعه في المحاظرات وكلك خير وبركه ...... وما اخبار العمل في العراق ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ... أنا في خدمتك وخدمة جميع الأخوة الكرام في الملتقى الغالي ...
أمّا أخبار العمل في العراق ... فعلى نطاق الهندسة المدنية فالأخبار جيدة جداً وهناك مشاريع كثيرة وتحتاج الى مهندسين كثيرين... 
تحياتي لك أخي العزيز.


----------



## rwmam (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس السواهيك وياحبذا لو تجعل كل المحاضرات السابقه واللاحقه مثل المحاضره العاشره بشكل pdf وبذلك تكون الفائده اكبر 
وجزاك الله كل الخير ووفقك


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (24 يناير 2009)

rwmam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس السواهيك وياحبذا لو تجعل كل المحاضرات السابقه واللاحقه مثل المحاضره العاشره بشكل pdf وبذلك تكون الفائده اكبر
> وجزاك الله كل الخير ووفقك



وفيك بارك الله .... أخي العزيز هذه البداية وسوف اقوم بإعادة تحويلها جميعاً ... ولن أدخر جهداً في خدمتكم وأنا تحت أمركم ... 
وبدون مجاملة أقولها لن يحتار عضو في منتدى الهندسة المدنية وفيه مشرف مثل أبوالحلول يعطيه الله القوة والعافية


----------



## Abo Fares (24 يناير 2009)

مهندس السواهيك قال:


> وفيك بارك الله .... أخي العزيز هذه البداية وسوف اقوم بإعادة تحويلها جميعاً ... ولن أدخر جهداً في خدمتكم وأنا تحت أمركم ...
> وبدون مجاملة أقولها لن يحتار عضو في منتدى الهندسة المدنية وفيه مشرف مثل أبوالحلول يعطيه الله القوة والعافية


 
شكراً جزيلاً على الإطراء الذي أتمنى ان أكون محله.. 
بارك الله فيك، ووفقنا وإياك لما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعمل الصالح.. 

تقبل تحيـــــــاتي..


----------



## عبدالقوى (25 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (25 يناير 2009)

عبدالقوى قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



وجزاكم بالف خير .... تحياتي


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (25 يناير 2009)

*تحديثات ... ومساهمات*

قام أحد الاخوة المهندسين لا يرغب ذكر اسمه برفع جميع صور المحاضرات العشرة على رابط واحد ... مشكوراً على اهتمامه وجهوده الرائعة ... فقط يرجو من الاخوة الدعاء له بالخير والتوفيق .
وفق الله أخونا العزيز لكل خير .

رابط المجموعة كاملة بملف مضغوط ​
باسويرد فك الضغط: arab-eng.org​


----------



## Abo Fares (25 يناير 2009)

مهندس السواهيك قال:


> قام أحد الاخوة المهندسين لا يرغب ذكر اسمه برفع جميع صور المحاضرات العشرة على رابط واحد ... مشكوراً على اهتمامه وجهوده الرائعة ... فقط يرجو من الاخوة الدعاء له بالخير والتوفيق .
> وفق الله أخونا العزيز لكل خير .
> 
> رابط المجموعة كاملة بملف مضغوط ​
> ...


 
خلص انا عرفتو  
بارك الله فيك أخي...... الجندي المجهول.. 

مع تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## خالوو (26 يناير 2009)

جزاء الله خيرااااااا ونريد المزيد


----------



## مهندعبد اللطيف (26 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا نرجو الافادة اكثر


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (26 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا نرجو الافادة اكث*


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (26 يناير 2009)

خالووو : مهند عبداللطيف : عبدالمنعم الديب ::::: شكراً جزيلاً لمروركم الطيب وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## راسم النعيمي (26 يناير 2009)

تسلم والف الف شكر وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (27 يناير 2009)

راسم النعيمي قال:


> تسلم والف الف شكر وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع



تأمرني أخي أمر ... وعلى راسي ... بارك الله فيك على الرد والمرور الطيب .... أشكر لك مواصلتك المتابعة للمحاضرات


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (28 يناير 2009)

المحاضرة الحادية عشر:


----------



## ابوبكر علي السقاف (28 يناير 2009)

تشكرون بس ياريت محاضرات على إنشاء الأبراج لو تسمحون


----------



## saeadbahdh (28 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم والشكر الجزيل علىهذه المشاركة .وارجو الاكثار من المحاظرات.


----------



## انس عبدالله (28 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ارجو الاسراع لو امكن في الكتاب


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (29 يناير 2009)

ابوبكر علي السقاف: تعذرني اخي الكريم لا يوجد عندي محاضرات عن الابراج.
saeadbahdh : جزاك الله خيراً .... بإذن الله تعالى المحاضرات مستمرة.
انس عبدالله : وفيك بارك الله تعالى .... اخي ارجو منك الصبر المحاضرات مستمرة بواقع محاضرتين في الإسبوع.

تحياتي


----------



## هــاني العبـدلي (29 يناير 2009)

مهندس السواهيك يعطيك العافية جهد تشكر عليه

لكن كتاب إنشاء المباني لم تكمله والكتاب أراه مهم جدا وشكرا


----------



## عماد داود (29 يناير 2009)

اضم صوتي مع الاخوة الذين هم بامس الحاجة لمعلومة ولوبسيطةوممكن الاستفادةمنها عن سلوك وتصرفات الخرسانة لاننا شغوفين لمعرفة ذللك ولسنا بروفشنل شاكرين كل الاخوة الذين يطرحون مايدوربافكارهم في الملتقى وجزاكم الله خيرالجزاء


----------



## عماد داود (29 يناير 2009)

نشكرك مهنس السواهك ونرجواكمال فصول الكتاب


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (29 يناير 2009)

هــاني العبـدلي قال:


> مهندس السواهيك يعطيك العافية جهد تشكر عليه
> 
> لكن كتاب إنشاء المباني لم تكمله والكتاب أراه مهم جدا وشكرا


ويعطيك العافية اخونا الغالي .... منور الموضوع 
والله يا اخي العزيز لست ناسي موضوع الكتاب ولكن ليس تحت يدي الآن .... ههههههه صاحب الذاكرة القوية .
اوعدك اخي العزيز ... ان أكمل ما بدأته في كتاب انشاء المباني



عماد داود قال:


> اضم صوتي مع الاخوة الذين هم بامس الحاجة لمعلومة ولوبسيطةوممكن الاستفادةمنها عن سلوك وتصرفات الخرسانة لاننا شغوفين لمعرفة ذللك ولسنا بروفشنل شاكرين كل الاخوة الذين يطرحون مايدوربافكارهم في الملتقى وجزاكم الله خيرالجزاء


أشكرك أخي العزيز على مداخلتك القيًمة .... سلوك وتصرفات الخرسانة درسناه في تكنلوجيا الخرسانة
وان شاء الله اوعدك سوف انزل كتاب قيم جداً جداً جداً في تكنلوجيا الخرسانة ... وتأمروني أمر.


----------



## sami12m34 (1 فبراير 2009)

*الله يعطيك العافيه وشكرااااااااااا على الموضوع*

لله يعطيك العافيه وشكرااااااااااا على الموضوع


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (1 فبراير 2009)

sami12m34 قال:


> لله يعطيك العافيه وشكرااااااااااا على الموضوع


ويعطيك العافية اخي على المرور والرد الطيب


----------



## ama_ama2 (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وهل لديكم عن الجسور والأنفاق


----------



## عبدالمنعم الحسن (1 فبراير 2009)

هذا احد المواضيع المهمة جدا والمفيدة للغاية نسأل الله ان تعم الفائدة الجميع 
جذاك الله خيرا


----------



## redda (1 فبراير 2009)

Thankssssssssss


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (1 فبراير 2009)

ama_ama2 قال:


> مشكور وهل لديكم عن الجسور والأنفاق


لك جزيل الشكر اخي



عبدالمنعم الحسن قال:


> هذا احد المواضيع المهمة جدا والمفيدة للغاية نسأل الله ان تعم الفائدة الجميع
> جذاك الله خيرا



جزاك الله اخي الكريم على اضافتك نورت الموضوع


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (1 فبراير 2009)

redda قال:


> Thankssssssssss



وعليكم ال thanks ورحمة الله


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (1 فبراير 2009)

*المحاضرة الثانية عشر*

المحاضرة الثانية عشر:


----------



## katooo777 (1 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rwmam (2 فبراير 2009)

سلمت يداك يا مهندس السواهيك واني اتابع الكتاب وهو فعلا ممتاز


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (2 فبراير 2009)

katooo777 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


وجزاك الله خيرا على الرد والمرور



rwmam قال:


> سلمت يداك يا مهندس السواهيك واني اتابع الكتاب وهو فعلا ممتاز


سلمت يدك على المرور والرد الطيب .... نورت الموضوع


----------



## مهندس الحداء (3 فبراير 2009)

اسلام عليكم
مشكوروبارك الله فيك
بس يا اخي عندي تعليق على الكتاب
الكتاب قديم وموجود الان احدث منه ومتطور بكثير حيث ان هذا الكتاب يوجد بهي اخطاء كثيره 
اذا ارت انا تفيد الاخرين نزل امثلة جيدة ومبسطة لان ليس كل من في المنتداء مهندسون بل ان امعضمهم طلبة
وعذرني اخي :20:​


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (3 فبراير 2009)

مهندس الحداء قال:


> اسلام عليكم
> مشكوروبارك الله فيك
> بس يا اخي عندي تعليق على الكتاب
> الكتاب قديم وموجود الان احدث منه ومتطور بكثير حيث ان هذا الكتاب يوجد بهي اخطاء كثيره
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله:
اخي العزيز مع احترامي واعتزازي بملاحظاتك التي ذكرتها ولكن هناك تحفظ وعلامات استفهام على ما تفضلت:
1- أرجو توضيح الاخطاء وأين وعدم الاكتف اء بالتنويه.
2- إذا كنت قرأت المحاضرات جيداً دون تصفح سريع وعابر .... ستلاحظ أنّ الاستاذ الفاضل جمال العيساوي ذكر أنّ الفصول الاولى تحتوي على تصاميم قديمة كانت معتمدة سابقاً اقرأ الصفحة الاولى من الفصل الثالث حيث يقول:" لقد تضائل استخدام هذه الطريقة حتى أنّ الكود قد جعلها ضمن الملحق وسماها الطريقة البديلة(Alternat Method) منذ عام 1977 ولذلك سنقتصر في هذا الفصل على تحليل وتصميم المقاطع المستطيلة فقط باستخدام هذه الطريقة" 
3- لا صحة لكلامك أنّ الكتاب قديم لأن الكتاب قد طُبع في كانون الثاني 2005 وكذلك التصاميم وفقاً لمتطلبات الكود الامريكي 2002. 
4- اخي العزيز الامثلة الصعبة والمتنوعة ذات فائدة أكبر للمهندس المدني لأنّها تعطيه خبر اكثر مما لو كانت بسيطة ... وأنا وضعتُ هذا الكتاب ليس للمطالعة العامة وإنما حصراً لمهندسي القسم المدني فلا يهمني أن فهم هذه المحاضرات شخص طارئ من أي قسم أو اي دراسة... فليس من المعقول أنّ المهندس المدني يتخرج بعد اربع سنوات او خمس من الجهد والتعب والدراسة لكي يتساوى مع من يقرأ هذه المحاضرات ليوم او يومين.

ارجو أن الفكرة قد وصلت


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (4 فبراير 2009)

*المحاضرة الثالثة عشر*

المحاضرة الثالثة عشر:


----------



## هادي المهندس (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

اكرر شكري لك اخي مهندس السواهيك الورده , فعلا كتاب قيم واني متابع لكل تفاصيله واعتقد لا توجد صحه لما ذكره الاخ مهندس الحداء صاحب المشاركه السابقه , وبارك الله بك .


مع تحياتي


----------



## Abo Fares (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

الشكر الجزيل على المجهود الكبير للأستاذ القدير مهندس السواهيك.. بارك الله بك، ووفقنا وإياك لما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعمل الصالح..

تقبل تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## abu_yousief (5 فبراير 2009)

كيفية التحميل لو سمحتم يااخوة من على اللينك 
مش عارف اتعامل مع اليينك ؟
مشكور أخى على الجهد الرائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## majdiotoom (5 فبراير 2009)

بارك لله فيك


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (6 فبراير 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اكرر شكري لك اخي مهندس السواهيك الورده , فعلا كتاب قيم واني متابع لكل تفاصيله واعتقد لا توجد صحه لما ذكره الاخ مهندس الحداء صاحب المشاركه السابقه , وبارك الله بك .
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خير الجزاء على كلماتك الجميلة وطيب الله فاك ... والله مداخلاتك وردودك الرائعة تزيدني اصرار لإستكمال ما بدأت فبارك الله بك. 



أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> الشكر الجزيل على المجهود الكبير للأستاذ القدير مهندس السواهيك.. بارك الله بك، ووفقنا وإياك لما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعمل الصالح..
> 
> تقبل تحيــــــــاتي..



اخي الغالي إذا كان هناك فضل وكلمات تقدير يجب أن تُقال فيجب أن تحضا انت بها لأنّك صاحب الفضل الكبير على ظهور الموضوع بهذا الشكل الرائع ... وليس لي الفضل إلاّ أنني ناسخ لهذا الكتاب وهذا ليس فضل مني وإنما واجب عليّ لابد أن اقوم به.
فجزاك الله خيراً على كلماتك الكبيرة التي اعتز بها كثيراً.



abu_yousief قال:


> كيفية التحميل لو سمحتم يااخوة من على اللينك
> مش عارف اتعامل مع اليينك ؟
> مشكور أخى على الجهد الرائع
> جزاك الله خيرا


نوّرت الموضوع اخي العزيز وتعذرني عالتأخر في الاجابة على تسائلك.
اخي العزيز اذهب الى الصفحة الاولى من الموضوع سوف تجد روابط المحاضرات من الاولى حتى المحاضرة التاسعة على شكل صور فقط اضغط على الزر الأيمن للماوس فوق الصورة اختر SavePictureAs ثم احفظ صورة المحاضرة في المكان الذي تريده في حاسوبك ... 
المحاضرات من 10-13 هي على شكل ملفات pdf اضغط فقط على اسم المحاضرة سوف تظهر لك نافذة تطلب من حفظ او فتح او غلق التحميل اختر حفظ تحميل الملف واختر المكان الذي تريد حفظ الملف في حاسوبك.
تنبيه: سوف اقوم بتغيير روابط المحاضرات من 1 إلى 9 من صيغة صورة الى pdf بشكل متتابع.



majdiotoom قال:


> بارك لله فيك


وفيك بارك الله


----------



## Eng_khaled (8 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (9 فبراير 2009)

Eng_khaled : وجزاك الله خير على مرورك وردك الطيب


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (10 فبراير 2009)

المحاضرة الرابعة عشر:


----------



## rwmam (10 فبراير 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا استاذ مهندس السواهيك وفعلا هو كتاب رائع وسلس في شرحه ونحن نترقب ان تضع المحاضرات الاولى والى العاشره في فايل واحد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abo Fares (10 فبراير 2009)

rwmam قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا استاذ مهندس السواهيك وفعلا هو كتاب رائع وسلس في شرحه ونحن نترقب ان تضع المحاضرات الاولى والى العاشره في فايل واحد وجزاك الله خيرا


 
أهلاً أخي م. rwmam.. بارك الله فيك..

الأخ مهندس السواهيك فعلاً كان قد أضاف مجموعة المحاضرات العشرة الأولى في ملف واحد مشكوراً.. وذلك منذ مدة لا بأس بها.. وقد قمت بوضع الرابط لهذه المجموعة في المشاركة الأولى..

تقبل تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## rwmam (10 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي م. Rwmam.. بارك الله فيك..​
> الأخ مهندس السواهيك فعلاً كان قد أضاف مجموعة المحاضرات العشرة الأولى في ملف واحد مشكوراً.. وذلك منذ مدة لا بأس بها.. وقد قمت بوضع الرابط لهذه المجموعة في المشاركة الأولى..​
> 
> تقبل تحيــــــاتي..​


 السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك اخي استاذ ابو الحلول ولك كل التقدير


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (10 فبراير 2009)

rwmam قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا استاذ مهندس السواهيك وفعلا هو كتاب رائع وسلس في شرحه ونحن نترقب ان تضع المحاضرات الاولى والى العاشره في فايل واحد وجزاك الله خيرا





أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي م. rwmam.. بارك الله فيك..
> 
> الأخ مهندس السواهيك فعلاً كان قد أضاف مجموعة المحاضرات العشرة الأولى في ملف واحد مشكوراً.. وذلك منذ مدة لا بأس بها.. وقد قمت بوضع الرابط لهذه المجموعة في المشاركة الأولى..
> 
> تقبل تحيــــــاتي..​



وعاشت يدك اخي الكريم ... كما لك الاستاذ ابوالحلول بالضبط المحاضرات من الاولى الى العاشرة تم جمعها سوف تجدها في الصفحة الاولى.
مع ملاحظة استبدال المحاضرة الاولى والثانية من ملف صورة الى ملف pdf لذا استرعي انتباهك وانتباه الاخوة الكرام.شكر موصول للأخ ابوالحلول على المتابعة المتواصلة مع الموضوع وتساؤلات الاخوة الاعضاء


----------



## laive (11 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم ورجاء من ادارة المنتدى النظر في الموضوع لللاستفادة العامة ...

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (12 فبراير 2009)

laive قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم ورجاء من ادارة المنتدى النظر في الموضوع لللاستفادة العامة ...
> 
> والله ولي التوفيق



وجزاك الله الف خير نورت الموضوع .... لقد قامت الادارة بتثبيت الموضوع للأهمية 

تحياتي


----------



## محمود الكامل (12 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خيرا مشكور


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (12 فبراير 2009)

محمود الكامل قال:


> جزاك الله الف خيرا مشكور



وجزاك الف خير نورت الموضوع بالمرور والرد


----------



## aa_nice2000 (12 فبراير 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ، ويجعله من حسناتك ، أنت ، والدكتور صاحب الكتاب،


----------



## الافق الواسع (13 فبراير 2009)

*جزاء الله خيرااااااا ونريد المزيد*​


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (14 فبراير 2009)

aa_nice2000 قال:


> الله يبارك فيك ، ويجعله من حسناتك ، أنت ، والدكتور صاحب الكتاب،



وفيك بارك الله .... نورت الموضوع بمرورك وردك الطيب


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (14 فبراير 2009)

الافق الواسع قال:


> *جزاء الله خيرااااااا ونريد المزيد*​



صدقت الله خير من يجازي ويكافئ ... وهذا هو المرتجى


----------



## وليد الشريف (15 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (15 فبراير 2009)

اخي مهندس السواهيك : بصراحة ان اللسان ليعجز عن الشكر لما قمت به من جهد رائع ومتميز في تجميع هذه المادة العلمية , فمنذ مدة طويلة وانا ابحث عن محاضرات او كتاب للتصميم بالطريقة الامريكية ولقد وجدت مرادي هنا والحمد لله , لذا فلا يسعني الا ان اقول لك : جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيك . لقد قمت بتزيل كافة المحاضرات من 1 الى 14 اضافة الى محتويات الكتاب وهي جميعها ملفات بصيغة pdf كما وعدت وانا في انتظار بقية المحاضرات حتى يكتمل الكتاب وتعم الفائدة.


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (15 فبراير 2009)

وليد الشريف قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


منور الموضوع اخي وفيك بارك الله


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (15 فبراير 2009)

ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> اخي مهندس السواهيك : بصراحة ان اللسان ليعجز عن الشكر لما قمت به من جهد رائع ومتميز في تجميع هذه المادة العلمية , فمنذ مدة طويلة وانا ابحث عن محاضرات او كتاب للتصميم بالطريقة الامريكية ولقد وجدت مرادي هنا والحمد لله , لذا فلا يسعني الا ان اقول لك : جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيك . لقد قمت بتزيل كافة المحاضرات من 1 الى 14 اضافة الى محتويات الكتاب وهي جميعها ملفات بصيغة pdf كما وعدت وانا في انتظار بقية المحاضرات حتى يكتمل الكتاب وتعم الفائدة.



جزاك الله خيراً اخي ونورت الموضوع بمرورك وردك الطيب .... ثق بالله اخي الكريم أني فرحان جداً من كل قلبي عندما أرى مهندس مثلك يخبرني أنّي كنت سبباً في مساعدته او إفادته ولو بمعلومة بسيطة فذلك يعطيني اشارة اني صرتُ شخصاً فاعلاً في مجتمعه .... بارك الله فيك وفي علمك وأفاد الله بك امته.

ارجو الرجوع الى الموضوع لأني قد وضعتُ المحاضرة الخامسة عشر .... ودمتم طيبين


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (15 فبراير 2009)

*المحاضرة الخامسة عشر*

المحاضرة الخامسة عشر:











تحياتي​


----------



## rwmam (16 فبراير 2009)

_السلام عليكم_
_اعلم اخي مهندس السواهيك انك قد قمت بعمل كبير وان كل المهندسين الذين يريدون ان يكونوا على درايه ومعرفه بالتصميم الانشائي يتابعون عملك خطوه بخطوه_
_بارك الله فيك وانا من المتابعين لكي اتعلم التصميم _
_والله الموفق_


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (16 فبراير 2009)

rwmam قال:


> _السلام عليكم_
> _اعلم اخي مهندس السواهيك انك قد قمت بعمل كبير وان كل المهندسين الذين يريدون ان يكونوا على درايه ومعرفه بالتصميم الانشائي يتابعون عملك خطوه بخطوه_
> _بارك الله فيك وانا من المتابعين لكي اتعلم التصميم _
> _والله الموفق_



جزاك الله خيراً يا أخي الكريم ... ووالله ما أنا إلاّ ناقل للكتاب ليس لي فضل عليكم وهذا جزء من واجب وحق المسلم على أخيه المسلم ... ومن يستحق هذا الثناء صاحب الكتاب والادارة في هذا الملتقى لولاهم ما يظهر العمل بهذا الشكل الرائع.

وكنتُ متأكد أنّك اذا كنت بالفعل تريد الاستفادة من هذا الكتاب سوف تغير رأيك بطريقة طرح الكتاب الذي كنت معترضاً عليه .... ولكن طريقة المحاضرات اسهل متابعةً وتتابعاً.

فجزاك الله خيراً ونفع الله بك الاسلام والمسلمين

اخوك المهندس ابومعاذ


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي لقد اردت دوما مقارنة ما يحتويه الكود الامريكي الكود الاوروبي وانت بهذه الملفات سهلت علي المهمة فالشكر الجزيل لك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (16 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي وبالدكتور جمال فرحان العيساوي استاذ الكونكريت في جامعة الانبار - كلية الهندسه .
وكان بامكانك وبالتنسيق مع الدكتور جمال ان تحوله الى كتاب الكتروني لتعم به الفائده ولا اظن الدكتور يمانع من باب تبليغ العلم وعدم كتمانه ولمن يريد البريد الالكتروني للدكتور وخاصة ادارة المنتدى بامكانكم مراسلتي على الخاص .
وبارك الله فيكم.


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (16 فبراير 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك اخي لقد اردت دوما مقارنة ما يحتويه الكود الامريكي الكود الاوروبي وانت بهذه الملفات سهلت علي المهمة فالشكر الجزيل لك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك



نورتي الموضوع أختي الكريمة .... أرجو أن تستفادي من هذه المحاضرات لإجراء المقارنات ... 

وأحب أن أبلغك أنا والاخ المهندس خالد الازهري بصدد إنشاء موضوع ملحق بهذا الموضوع نتناقش في محتويات الكتاب واجراء المقارنات بين جميع الكودات الموجودة فنرجو ان تفيدنا.... طبعاً هذا اقتراح الاخ المهندس خالد الازهري وأنا وافقته على هذا الاقتراح وسوف يضع الخطوط العريضة لهذا الاقتراح.
أرجو أن تكوني ثالث عضو سيشارك معنا في هذا الانجاز.


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (16 فبراير 2009)

سعد احمد سالم قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي وبالدكتور جمال فرحان العيساوي استاذ الكونكريت في جامعة الانبار - كلية الهندسه .
> وكان بامكانك وبالتنسيق مع الدكتور جمال ان تحوله الى كتاب الكتروني لتعم به الفائده ولا اظن الدكتور يمانع من باب تبليغ العلم وعدم كتمانه ولمن يريد البريد الالكتروني للدكتور وخاصة ادارة المنتدى بامكانكم مراسلتي على الخاص .
> وبارك الله فيكم.



شكراً أخي العزيز على الاقتراح .... ولكن أود أن أبلغك أنّي قابلت الاستاذ الفاضل جمال العيساوي يوم 22/1/2009 وأبلغته وطلبتُ منه أن يسمح لي بتحويله الى كتاب الكتروني ... لكن الاستاذ جمال رفض الفكرة لأنه منح حقوق الطبع والنشر لدار نشر أردنية ولا يريد ان تتضرر الدار بنشر الكتاب في الانترنت ... وهذا حقه ولا نضغط عليه ولكنه في النفس الوقت سمح وأعطاني الأذن بأن أكمل الكتاب على شكل محاضرات.
لذا ارجو منك أخي العزيز متابعة المحاضرات مرتين كل اسبوع .... تحياتي


----------



## eng/ahmed gebaly (17 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (17 فبراير 2009)

مهندس السواهيك قال:


> نورتي الموضوع أختي الكريمة .... أرجو أن تستفادي من هذه المحاضرات لإجراء المقارنات ...
> 
> وأحب أن أبلغك أنا والاخ المهندس خالد الازهري بصدد إنشاء موضوع ملحق بهذا الموضوع نتناقش في محتويات الكتاب واجراء المقارنات بين جميع الكودات الموجودة فنرجو ان تفيدنا.... طبعاً هذا اقتراح الاخ المهندس خالد الازهري وأنا وافقته على هذا الاقتراح وسوف يضع الخطوط العريضة لهذا الاقتراح.
> أرجو أن تكوني ثالث عضو سيشارك معنا في هذا الانجاز.


اكيد والله هذه النقطة مو بس شاغلاني و تاعباني التوصل للمقارنة بين الكودات شئ مهم كثير ان شاء الله نتوفق في ذلك شكرا جزيلا لك وللاخ خالد


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (17 فبراير 2009)

eng/ahmed gebaly قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


وجزاك الله خيراً نورت الموضوع بمرورك وردك الطيب


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (17 فبراير 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> اكيد والله هذه النقطة مو بس شاغلاني و تاعباني التوصل للمقارنة بين الكودات شئ مهم كثير ان شاء الله نتوفق في ذلك شكرا جزيلا لك وللاخ خالد



شكراً جزيلاً على الاهتمام والرد .... وان شاء الله بالتوفيق في ما تبغين تحقيقه.


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (20 فبراير 2009)

المحاضرة السادسة عشر :











تحياتي​


----------



## انس عبدالله (20 فبراير 2009)

اخوتي الاعزاء انا متابع جيد لهذه المحاضرات وهي اكثر من رائعة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسنات الكاتب والناقل والمستخدم فيما يرضي الله
انا محتاج الى برنامج او طريقة لحمع هذه المحاضرات في ملف واحد .سمعت ان هذا ممكن عن طريق pdf writerولكن بحثت عنه ولم اجده لذا ارجو ممن عنده البرنامج رفعه او ايش الطريقة لحل المشكلة عندي


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (20 فبراير 2009)

انس عبدالله قال:


> اخوتي الاعزاء انا متابع جيد لهذه المحاضرات وهي اكثر من رائعة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسنات الكاتب والناقل والمستخدم فيما يرضي الله
> انا محتاج الى برنامج او طريقة لحمع هذه المحاضرات في ملف واحد .سمعت ان هذا ممكن عن طريق pdf writerولكن بحثت عنه ولم اجده لذا ارجو ممن عنده البرنامج رفعه او ايش الطريقة لحل المشكلة عندي



صدقت والله انت من المتابعيين الجيدين لهذا الموضوع ... وجزاك الله خيراً
ولكن الذي ارجوه الالتزام بعدم جمع الملفات في ملف واحد بسبب رفض المؤلف لجمع الكتاب جملة واحدة ... تحياتي ودمتم بكل ود


----------



## وائل كات (20 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
سبحان الله الحمد لله لا اله الا الله الله اكبر لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله ارسها 10 امانه بالله عليك​http://www.up.6y6y.com/uploads/5aea0ec483.rar​استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه​


----------



## goldlion (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس جزاك الله خيرا انت وصاحب الكتاب القيم 
ولو سمحت لى طلب 
لو عندك الكود السورى يا ريت ترفعه 
وشكرا جدااا ليك


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (20 فبراير 2009)

وائل كات قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> سبحان الله الحمد لله لا اله الا الله الله اكبر لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله ارسها 10 امانه بالله عليك​http://www.up.6y6y.com/uploads/5aea0ec483.rar​استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه​



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
جزاك الله خيراً على هذه الهدية الرائعة


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (21 فبراير 2009)

goldlion قال:


> شكرا يا بشمهندس جزاك الله خيرا انت وصاحب الكتاب القيم
> ولو سمحت لى طلب
> لو عندك الكود السورى يا ريت ترفعه
> وشكرا جدااا ليك


حياك الله اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خيراً على الرد.
وطلباتك أوامر ... هذا هو الكود السوري كما طلبت إضغط على الرابط المباشر سوف تبدأ بالتحميل

http://rooosana.ps/Down.php?d=agMn​


----------



## goldlion (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس بجد
ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك فى حياتك العمليه وتحقق كل اللى تتمناه


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (21 فبراير 2009)

goldlion قال:


> شكرا يا بشمهندس بجد
> ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك فى حياتك العمليه وتحقق كل اللى تتمناه


جزاك الله خيراً على دعواتك الصادقة ... وأنا أخوك لا تتردد عندما تحتاج اي مساعدة ... سأكون سعيد جدا جدا في مساعدتك


----------



## Abo Fares (21 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

الشكر الجزيل للأستاذ مهندس السواهيك.. موضوع مثبت مؤقتاً..

إعـــــــلان: مهم لجميع الأعضاء، سياسة جديدة في القسم، تفضلوا بالدخول 

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــــاتي..*​


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (21 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> الشكر الجزيل للأستاذ مهندس السواهيك.. موضوع مثبت مؤقتاً..
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيراً على الموضوع.
قرأتُ ماكتبت في موضوع السياسة الجديدة في القسم ... أؤيدك فيما كتبت من أفكار ... وما لفت انتباهي وأنا اوافقك عليه هو الطرح الذي كتبته عن السياسة التعليمية في الملتقى آخر نقطتين في الموضوع.


----------



## m7m (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرررررررا جدااا لمجهودك الرائع بس انا فى اولى مدنى ياترى هيفدنى


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (22 فبراير 2009)

m7m قال:


> شكرررررررا جدااا لمجهودك الرائع بس انا فى اولى مدنى ياترى هيفدنى


نوّرت الموضوع اخي العزيز ... لا أعتقد أنّ الموضوع يفيدك الآن ... بكير عليك لاتستعجل هههههه.


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر يالغالي 
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (22 فبراير 2009)

الأدهـ اليماني ــم قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر يالغالي
> وجزاك الله خيراً



منور الموضوع بوجودك يا غالي


----------



## عبد الله صادق (22 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا لما تبذله من جهود لإغناء المنتدى


----------



## husam jaber (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لجهودكم وننتظر المزيد من معلوماتكم


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (23 فبراير 2009)

عبد الله صادق قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا لما تبذله من جهود لإغناء المنتدى


وجزاك الله ألف خيراً .... أعاننا الله واياكم على عمل الخير ... وأعاذننا الله واياكم من الرياء مبطلات الاعمال.


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (23 فبراير 2009)

husam jaber قال:


> شكرا لجهودكم وننتظر المزيد من معلوماتكم



منور أخي الكريم بمرورك ..... وافتخر أنّه اول مشاركة لك في منتدانا وضعتها في موضوعي.


----------



## شاكر البديري (24 فبراير 2009)

_هذا كتاب جيد ومفيد شكرا جزيلا لك_


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (24 فبراير 2009)

حياك الله اخونا البديري نورت


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (24 فبراير 2009)

المحاضرة السابعة عشر:











تحياتي​


----------



## نزار ابو مصطفى (25 فبراير 2009)

*ممتاز يمهندس السواهيك لكن نريد ان تسرع بادخال المحاضرات ولكم الاجر*​


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (25 فبراير 2009)

نزار ابو مصطفى قال:


> *ممتاز يمهندس السواهيك لكن نريد ان تسرع بادخال المحاضرات ولكم الاجر*​[/quote
> 
> شكرا اخي عالمرور .... اخي المحاضرات بواقع محاضرة او محاضرتين بالاسبوع ارجو المتابعة


----------



## rwmam (25 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على كل محاضره ترفع للمنتدى وجزاك خيرا على كل محاضرتين وجزاك خيرا على كل ثلاث محاضرات وهكذا الى ان يتم رفع الكتاب كله وثم جزاك الله خيرا كلما تم تحميل الكتاب من قبل عضو او زائر وجزاك خيرا على كل تحميلين وثم على كل ثلاث والى ان يتوقف الاعضاء عن التحميل ومن ثم جزاك الله خيرا كلما قرأ الكتاب عضو وثم الباقي نفس الشي اعلاه وهكذا الى يوم القيامه 
وعند يوم القيامه جزاك الله خيرا واعتقد بعد القيامه تستمر نعم الله عز وجل وندعو الله ان تكون من الذين يستمر الباري عز وجل في عطاءه اليك 
وهذا يكفي واذا لا يكفي فاعلمني لاكتب اكثر هههههه
تحياتي


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (25 فبراير 2009)

rwmam قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على كل محاضره ترفع للمنتدى وجزاك خيرا على كل محاضرتين وجزاك خيرا على كل ثلاث محاضرات وهكذا الى ان يتم رفع الكتاب كله وثم جزاك الله خيرا كلما تم تحميل الكتاب من قبل عضو او زائر وجزاك خيرا على كل تحميلين وثم على كل ثلاث والى ان يتوقف الاعضاء عن التحميل ومن ثم جزاك الله خيرا كلما قرأ الكتاب عضو وثم الباقي نفس الشي اعلاه وهكذا الى يوم القيامه
> وعند يوم القيامه جزاك الله خيرا واعتقد بعد القيامه تستمر نعم الله عز وجل وندعو الله ان تكون من الذين يستمر الباري عز وجل في عطاءه اليك
> وهذا يكفي واذا لا يكفي فاعلمني لاكتب اكثر هههههه
> تحياتي



جزاك الله الف خير على كل حرف كتبته في الملتقى الهندسي .... فلولا أمثال شخوصكم الطيبة لما اكتمل العمل ولا استمر ... فقد دفعتمونا دفعاً للإستمرار بهذا العمل بفضل كلامكم الطيب بارك الله فيك .... وأؤكد أن لا فضل لي سوى اني ناقل لكتاب جزا الله صاحبه خير الجزاء .


----------



## ##احمد هندسة## (26 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
من اي محافظة انت


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (26 فبراير 2009)

وفيك بارك الله اخي الكريم ... من محافظة الانبار ... وحياك الله وحيا كل عراقي من الجنوب الى الشمال ومن الشرق الى الغرب


----------



## ##احمد هندسة## (27 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي كل ابناء محافظة الانبار الغيارى الذين دافعو عن محافظتهم من الارهاب
وكنتم حقيقة مثل للديمقراطية بحضوركم الانتخابات ز
انا اخوك من محافظة كربلاء المقدسة تخرجت سنة 1996 جامعة بابل ولي احد اقاربي تخرج من جامعة الانبار سنة 2001 على مااعتقد .
الحقيقة انه كتاب اكثر من رائع خصوصا" انه يعتمد علة مواصفة ACI code 
اشكرك كثيرا" واتمنى ان يكون الرفع ثلاث محاضرات اسبوعيا"(لاني اريد ان اعرف الانحرافات لدى الشقوف والاعتاب )
كل الحب و التقدير ...............................


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (27 فبراير 2009)

##احمد هندسة## قال:


> بارك الله فيك وفي كل ابناء محافظة الانبار الغيارى الذين دافعو عن محافظتهم من الارهاب
> وكنتم حقيقة مثل للديمقراطية بحضوركم الانتخابات ز
> انا اخوك من محافظة كربلاء المقدسة تخرجت سنة 1996 جامعة بابل ولي احد اقاربي تخرج من جامعة الانبار سنة 2001 على مااعتقد .
> الحقيقة انه كتاب اكثر من رائع خصوصا" انه يعتمد علة مواصفة aci code
> ...



جزاك الله خير ... على كلمة المدح التي تقدمت بها 
حياك الله اخي الكريم ... كان معي زميلين في الدراسة من محافظة كربلاء وتخرجنا سنة 2000 اذكر اسمهما وهما:
الاخ ماهر عبدالصاحب والأخ أحمد هاتف وهذا الأخير كان من أصدقائي جداً في الدراسة وكان يزورني في بيتي في الرمادي وأزوره في القسم الداخلي للطلاب ... اذا تعرف أحدهما أرجو أن توصل سلامي الحار لهما 
أمّا بشأن المحاضرات فهي مستمرة وبإذن الله ستجد ما ينفعك .... تحياتي ولك مني كل الود


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (27 فبراير 2009)

المحاضرة الثامنة عشر:











تحياتي​


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (28 فبراير 2009)

بوركت من رجل اخي مهندس السواهيك فانا من المتابعين لهذه المحاضرات اولا باول , وهي صدقة جارية في ميزان حسناتك الى يوم الدين .


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (28 فبراير 2009)

ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> بوركت من رجل اخي مهندس السواهيك فانا من المتابعين لهذه المحاضرات اولا باول , وهي صدقة جارية في ميزان حسناتك الى يوم الدين .



صدقت والله انت متابع جيد للموضوع جزاك الله خيراً ونفع بك


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (28 فبراير 2009)

الاخ مهندس السواهيك المحترم :اريد ان اسالك اذا كان لديكم مرجع باللغة العربية يخص هندسة المرور والطرق وعما اذا كانت هنالك امكانية لرفعه او حتى ارشادي الى كيفية الحصول عليه وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (28 فبراير 2009)

ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> الاخ مهندس السواهيك المحترم :اريد ان اسالك اذا كان لديكم مرجع باللغة العربية يخص هندسة المرور والطرق وعما اذا كانت هنالك امكانية لرفعه او حتى ارشادي الى كيفية الحصول عليه وجزاك الله خيرا.



اي نعم لدي كتاب في هندسة الطرق اشتريته من مدينة حلب في آخر سفرة لي لسوريا ... وهو كتاب من مراجع جامعة الاسكندرية ... اذا تحب اعطيك تفاصيل أكثر أو الفهرس لكي ترى هل يفيدك الكتاب أم لا


----------



## 0yaz9 (28 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sundus (28 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جزاك الله كل خير اخي على هذا الكتاب المفيد


----------



## rahim55 (1 مارس 2009)

salam,in the name of GOD, next writing arabic,fist this is the code bilding of ACI.for reasch the concrete and all specfiction required to know the main matreal of that. for example we have not the good aggremant but the location is have rack all the test matreral and stringh or pressur of concrete ******* to aggremant.thanks fe aman allah


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (1 مارس 2009)

0yaz9 قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


حياك الله منور الموضوع


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (1 مارس 2009)

sundus قال:


> مشكور جزاك الله كل خير اخي على هذا الكتاب المفيد


وجزاك على ردك الطيب نورت الموضوع


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (1 مارس 2009)

rahim55 قال:


> salam,in the name of GOD, next writing arabic,fist this is the code bilding of ACI.for reasch the concrete and all specfiction required to know the main matreal of that. for example we have not the good aggremant but the location is have rack all the test matreral and stringh or pressur of concrete ******* to aggremant.thanks fe aman allah



بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز ... الكلام نوعاً ما غير مفهوم المغزى ولكن الذي فهمته أنّك تطلب فحوصات المواد ومقاومة الانضغاط للخرسانة .... ارجو ان تعطيني الكلمة الصحيحة هل تقصد aggregate ركام الخرسانة اي الحصى والرمل.

وشكرا ... تحياتي ولك مني كل الود على مداخلتك


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (1 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكـ الله خير أخي " مهندس السواهيك "

وجزا الله الدكتور " جمال العيساوي " كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناته

أريد أن أسألك أخي مهندس السواهيك

من أين أستطيع الحصول على الكتاب لأنني أستفدت منه كثيرا خصوصا انني في بداية دراستي للخرسانه " سنه ثالثة "؟
فإذا أمكن أن تخبرني من هو الموزع للكتاب عندنا في اليمن ؟

جزاكـ الله خير


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (1 مارس 2009)

محمـــد جمـــال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاكـ الله خير أخي " مهندس السواهيك "
> 
> ...


وجزاك الله ألف خير ... أخي الغالي إذا كان لديك معارف أو أصدقاء من اليمن في الأردن فالكتاب تم طبعه مؤخراً في أحد دور النشر الأردنية وعلى ما أذكر قال لي: الاستاذ جمال اسمها دار البشير للطباعة والنشر .
تحياتي ولك مني كل الود.


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (1 مارس 2009)

جزاكـ الله خير
ونفع الله بك


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (1 مارس 2009)

محمـــد جمـــال قال:


> جزاكـ الله خير
> ونفع الله بك



وجزاك الله خيراً ... ممكن طلب ... هل تعرف أحد من معارفك اليمانيين أكمل دراسته في كلية الهندسة المدنية جامعة الانبار سنة 2000 ... أرجو أن تصلني به وتعطيني عنوانه وسأكون شاكر لك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (2 مارس 2009)

للأسف لا أعرف
ياريت كنت أعرف علشان أخدمك


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا اخ محمد ... ما تقصر


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خــــــــــــيرا


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (3 مارس 2009)

وجزاك الله خيراً ... اخي محمد فتحي


----------



## المهندس طارق سالم (3 مارس 2009)

اشكرك على هذة الخدمه


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (4 مارس 2009)

اخي مهندس السواهيك : لقد كنت بانتظار المحاضرة 19 بفارغ الصبر يوم الثلاثاء بتاريخ 4/3/2009 لكن يبدوا انك لم تقم بتنزيلها . عسى ان يكون المانع خيرا.


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (4 مارس 2009)

المهندس طارق سالم قال:


> اشكرك على هذة الخدمه


حياك الله وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (4 مارس 2009)

ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> اخي مهندس السواهيك : لقد كنت بانتظار المحاضرة 19 بفارغ الصبر يوم الثلاثاء بتاريخ 4/3/2009 لكن يبدوا انك لم تقم بتنزيلها . عسى ان يكون المانع خيرا.



تبشر أخي العزيز ان شاء الله سأضعها اليوم ... وتعذروني على التأخير بسبب حصول مشاغل عندي


----------



## maysa ce (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا كثيرا على المحاضرات القيمة و نحن بانتظار المزيد و خاصة فيما يتعلق يتسليح القواعد


----------



## علي الموسى (4 مارس 2009)

الشكر الجزيل الى مهندس السواهيك على هذه المحاضرات اللهم اعطه الخيرة كله في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (4 مارس 2009)

المحاضرة التاسعة عشر:











تحياتي​


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (4 مارس 2009)

maysa ce قال:


> شكرا كثيرا على المحاضرات القيمة و نحن بانتظار المزيد و خاصة فيما يتعلق يتسليح القواعد


منورة اختي الكريمة ... واعتز أن اول مشاركة لك موجودة في موضوعي.


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (4 مارس 2009)

علي الموسى قال:


> الشكر الجزيل الى مهندس السواهيك على هذه المحاضرات اللهم اعطه الخيرة كله في الدنيا والاخرة



الله يبارك فيك جزاك الله اخونا الكريم على هذا الدعاء ... آمين ان شاء الله اجمعين


----------



## شرقى الهوى (7 مارس 2009)

ال*سلام عليكم *اود ان اشكر المهندس الذى قام بهذا الجهد العضيم*ولى عنده سؤال ورجاء * أما السؤال فلماذا الكود الامريكى * انا من مصر وادرس الكود المصرى *اتمنى ان اجد محاضرات عن الكود المصرى *اما الرجاء/فهو اتمنى ان اجد بعض الصور عن المواد الداخلة فى صناعة الخرسانةوشكلها بعد الصناعة وشكلها اثناء الصب
*وعن بعض الاخطاء التى قد يقع فيها العمال فى الموقع *عند التشوين والنقل والخلط والصب وفك الشدات الخشبية * باختصار اريد ان اعرف كيف يتعامل المهندس فى الموقع اذا كان خريج حديث وليس لديه خبرة

*


----------



## علي بابان (7 مارس 2009)

*شكراَ ولاكن.....*

مشاركة مخالفة لشروط الملتقى


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (7 مارس 2009)

شرقى الهوى قال:


> ال*سلام عليكم *اود ان اشكر المهندس الذى قام بهذا الجهد العضيم*ولى عنده سؤال ورجاء * أما السؤال فلماذا الكود الامريكى * انا من مصر وادرس الكود المصرى *اتمنى ان اجد محاضرات عن الكود المصرى *اما الرجاء/فهو اتمنى ان اجد بعض الصور عن المواد الداخلة فى صناعة الخرسانةوشكلها بعد الصناعة وشكلها اثناء الصب
> *وعن بعض الاخطاء التى قد يقع فيها العمال فى الموقع *عند التشوين والنقل والخلط والصب وفك الشدات الخشبية * باختصار اريد ان اعرف كيف يتعامل المهندس فى الموقع اذا كان خريج حديث وليس لديه خبرة
> 
> *


وعليكم السلام.
أخي الكريم أنا مهندس عراقي ... ولا أملك كتب لشرح الكود المصري ... ولماذا نستخدم الكود الأمريكي السبب بكل بساطة ... لأن الولايات المتحدة الامريكية بجغرافية موقعها ومناخها يوجد فيها كل أنواع المناخات الحارة والباردة والساحلية ... وعلى اساس هذا التنوع اشتمل الكود الامريكي كل المتغيرات في الظروف المناخية والتي تؤثر تأثير كبير في الخرسانة ... لذا فإن استخدام الكود الامريكي أعم وأشمل ويعتمد عليه الكثير من الكودات العالمية فيعتبر مرجع.
أمّا بقية ما طلبت فأرجو أن تعطيني فرصة لكي أعطيك ما يفيدك في كل ما سألت... والله يوفقك في مجال العمل


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (8 مارس 2009)

المحاضرة العشرون:


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (8 مارس 2009)

اخي مهندس السواهيك : بغض النظر عما قيل وقد يقال من التشكيك في هذا المجهود الرائع الذي قمت ولا تزال تقوم به فاني اقول لك : " واصل اخي الكريم هذا الموضوع ونحن معك الى اخر المشوار وجزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## memoelsamaty (8 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرا وبارك فيك...
ويوجد طلب...؟ 
حدود الانظم الأنشائية من بلاطات ( solid slab - Hollow block - panelled beam)
و التغطيات (frames - arc slab - arc girder )


----------



## حسين البلداوي (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز موضوع لطيف ومفيد


----------



## م- خالد العنزي (8 مارس 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية ... والله يوفقك بما فيه خير .... ونبغا المزيد ..... وبالتوفيق


----------



## miki (8 مارس 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا ممكن تقولى اسم الكتاب اية


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (8 مارس 2009)

memoelsamaty قال:


> جزاك الله كل خيرا وبارك فيك...
> ويوجد طلب...؟
> حدود الانظم الأنشائية من بلاطات ( solid slab - hollow block - panelled beam)
> و التغطيات (frames - arc slab - arc girder )



وجزاك الله خيراً ... تعذرني ما فهمت ماذا تقصد حدود الانظم والتغطيات ... ممكن توضح اكثر لأنه فيه اختلاف في المصطلحات ... حاول تكتبها المصطلحات حتى افهمها بالانكليزي


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (8 مارس 2009)

ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> اخي مهندس السواهيك : بغض النظر عما قيل وقد يقال من التشكيك في هذا المجهود الرائع الذي قمت ولا تزال تقوم به فاني اقول لك : " واصل اخي الكريم هذا الموضوع ونحن معك الى اخر المشوار وجزاك الله خيرا"


جزاك الله خيراً اخونا ابراهيم على شعورك النبيل ... بصراحة ما يهمني ما يُكتَب من ذم أو مدح مازال العمل غايته استفادة الاخوة ... ولو كان غايتي مثل ماتفضل فيه الأخ كان تركت الموضوع من زمان.

ماكان لله اتصل وماكان للناس ضاع وانقطع


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (8 مارس 2009)

حسين البلداوي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز موضوع لطيف ومفيد



بالخدمة اخي الغالي .... نوّرت الموضوع بمداخلتك اللطيفة


----------



## miki (8 مارس 2009)

miki قال:


> جزاك اللة خيرا ممكن تقولى اسم الكتاب اية


 ممكن اعرف الدكتور دة بيدى فى جامعة اية


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (8 مارس 2009)

م- خالد العنزي قال:


> يعطيك الف عافية ... والله يوفقك بما فيه خير .... ونبغا المزيد ..... وبالتوفيق



حياك الله اخي العزيز ... وان شاء الله تستفيد من الموضوع ... الله يوفقك وينفع بك .... نورت


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (8 مارس 2009)

miki قال:


> ممكن اعرف الدكتور دة بيدى فى جامعة اية



وعليكم السلام:
اخي الكريم كما ذكرت في أول مشاركة بالموضوع:
اسم الكتاب: تصاميم المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة وفقاً لمتطلبات الكود الأمريكي (aci 318-2002)
مؤلف الكتاب: جمال عبدالواحد فرحان 
الجامعة التي يدرس بها الاستاذ: جامعة الأنبار / العراق

أي سؤال نحن حاضرين


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (8 مارس 2009)

وننتظر الأخ المهندس خالد الأزهري الله يوفقه في أداء الإمتحانات ويخلص على خير ... حتى يجمع المحاضرات من 10 - 20 في ملف واحد ... لأن بصراحة طلب مني أن يساهم في جمع كل عشر محاضرات ولأني أعزه كثير وما أقدر أرد طلبه فأنا أنتظره حتى ينهي الأمتحانات .... وأرجو من الأعضاء أن يدعو له بالموفقية والنجاح ... آمين يارب العالمين.


----------



## راسم النعيمي (9 مارس 2009)

الف شكر مرة ثانية للجميع على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (9 مارس 2009)

راسم النعيمي قال:


> الف شكر مرة ثانية للجميع على هذا المجهود الرائع


جزاك الله خيراً .... افتقدتك فترة ... ان شاء الله تكون بخير وصحة عافية


----------



## راسم النعيمي (9 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير على هذا الشعور النبيل الاخوي وباعتقادي هذا هو احد اهداف الملتقى الاساسية اضافة الى الفوائد الجمة الاخرى وهو تعرف وتفقد الاخوة الاعضاء لبعضهم ودم لاخيك


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (9 مارس 2009)

راسم النعيمي قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير على هذا الشعور النبيل الاخوي وباعتقادي هذا هو احد اهداف الملتقى الاساسية اضافة الى الفوائد الجمة الاخرى وهو تعرف وتفقد الاخوة الاعضاء لبعضهم ودم لاخيك



أهلا بك أخاً وزميلاً ... نتشرف بمعرفة الطيبين امثالك


----------



## محمدفؤاد (9 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك بجد موضوع تحفه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bokhity (10 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرمن الرحيم
بصراحه انا مهندس جديد (خريج) واشكر الاح المهندس السواهيك فقد استفدت من المحاضرات بشكل كبير اكثر من دراستي بالجامعه فعلا جزاك الله خير الجزاءوننتظر منك المزيد بإذن الله


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (10 مارس 2009)

محمدفؤاد قال:


> بارك الله فيك بجد موضوع تحفه جزاك الله خيرا



وفيك بارك الله ... نورت الموضوع بردك الطيب


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (10 مارس 2009)

bokhity قال:


> بسم الله الرمن الرحيم
> بصراحه انا مهندس جديد (خريج) واشكر الاح المهندس السواهيك فقد استفدت من المحاضرات بشكل كبير اكثر من دراستي بالجامعه فعلا جزاك الله خير الجزاءوننتظر منك المزيد بإذن الله



جزاك الله خيراً على المداخلة الطيبة ... وان شاء الله كل التوفيق في حياتك العملية ... نوّرت


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (10 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي مهندس السواهيك وفي انتظار المحاضرة 21


----------



## mf8488 (10 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك (ارجوا الاستمرار الله يوفقق)


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (10 مارس 2009)

ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي مهندس السواهيك وفي انتظار المحاضرة 21


بعد قليل ستخرج من الفرن ... وتأمرنا أمر


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (10 مارس 2009)

mf8488 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك (ارجوا الاستمرار الله يوفقق)



ن شاء الله مستمرين ومن الله التوفيق لنا ولكم ... وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (10 مارس 2009)

المحاضرة الحادية والعشرون:


----------



## eng_jono (11 مارس 2009)

بجد ، انا سجلت في المنتدي دلوقتي ، بس علشان اشكرك 

( اخي العزيز لا أحتاج لتقييم فالله العالم بالجهد وهو الذي يقيمني ... ولكن أكتب هذا من باب المزحة لا أكثر ولا أقل ... ولا أحتاج لهذه اللذة ... ثق بالله انا متبرع بكل نقاط التقييم لك.

ولكنني اقسمتُ أن أكون شخصاً فاعلاً ومؤثراً ومغيراً ... وشكراً على ملاحظاتك ) 
ده يدل علي سمو اخلاقك
thanks
john


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (11 مارس 2009)

بصراحة انا عاجز عن الشكر
ولكن لا أستطيع ان أقول لكـ إلا
" جزاكـ الله خير "

ومنتظر تصميم البلاطات على احر من الجمر لأنه بدانا ندرسها هذا التيرم لانني بصراحة أرى أن هذه المحاضرات أفضل من المحاضرات التي يقدمها لنا الدكتور


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (11 مارس 2009)

eng_jono قال:


> بجد ، انا سجلت في المنتدي دلوقتي ، بس علشان اشكرك
> 
> ( اخي العزيز لا أحتاج لتقييم فالله العالم بالجهد وهو الذي يقيمني ... ولكن أكتب هذا من باب المزحة لا أكثر ولا أقل ... ولا أحتاج لهذه اللذة ... ثق بالله انا متبرع بكل نقاط التقييم لك.
> 
> ...


والله يا أخي الحبيب أنا افتخر وأعتبرها شهادة تقدير من حضرتك لكوني سبب في تسجيلك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب هذا المنتدى الرائع .... وأتمنى أن تستفاد غاية الاستفادة من المحاضرات.
واسئل الله تعالى أن يجعل عملي هذا خالصاً لوجهه تعالى.... 
نوّرت الموضوع بمداخلتك الطيبة.


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (11 مارس 2009)

محمـــد جمـــال قال:


> بصراحة انا عاجز عن الشكر
> ولكن لا أستطيع ان أقول لكـ إلا
> " جزاكـ الله خير "
> 
> ومنتظر تصميم البلاطات على احر من الجمر لأنه بدانا ندرسها هذا التيرم لانني بصراحة أرى أن هذه المحاضرات أفضل من المحاضرات التي يقدمها لنا الدكتور


أخ محمد جمال لا تعجز فأنا لا أستحق هذا الثناء أنا مجرد ناقل لكتاب جزى الله مؤلفه خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (12 مارس 2009)

المحاضرة الثانية والعشرون:


----------



## المهندسة شكران (13 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفعلا استفت من المحاضرات


----------



## المهندسة شكران (13 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وتسلم على هدة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (14 مارس 2009)

المهندسة شكران قال:


> بارك الله فيك وتسلم على هدة المعلومات القيمة


وبارك الله فيك اختي الكريمة نوّرتي الموضوع بمداخلتك


----------



## anoon (15 مارس 2009)

مجهود رائع بجد شكرا
بس دى مقررات جامعه ايه


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (16 مارس 2009)

ياريت فعلا نجمعهم على كتاب واحد ويارب المزيد


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (16 مارس 2009)

ياريت المزيد


وبحبكم قوى


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (16 مارس 2009)

anoon قال:


> مجهود رائع بجد شكرا
> بس دى مقررات جامعه ايه


انت الرائع ... نعم هذه المحاضرات مقررات جامعية للمرحلة الثالثة كلية الهندسة المدنية


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (16 مارس 2009)

محمد كمال عبدالله قال:


> ياريت فعلا نجمعهم على كتاب واحد ويارب المزيد


ان شاء الله المزيد مستمر لكن ... آسف الكتاب لا استطيع جمعه.


----------



## ahmd hussien (16 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك .......وجزاكم الله خيرا...........


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (16 مارس 2009)

المحاضرة الثالثة والعشرون:


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (16 مارس 2009)

ahmd hussien قال:


> بارك الله فيك .......وجزاكم الله خيرا...........


وفيك بارك الله ... حياك الله


----------



## م احمد عيسي (17 مارس 2009)

*مشكور*

بارك الله فيك وحفظك ان شاء الله مشكور اخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الفعال


----------



## sefziad (17 مارس 2009)

أخى العزيز هذا جهد ممتاز و مشكور و لكنى لك أتابع الموضوع من البداية وأنت الأن فى الجزء 23
أرجو الحصول على الموضوع من البداية 
و شكرا


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (17 مارس 2009)

م احمد عيسي قال:


> بارك الله فيك وحفظك ان شاء الله مشكور اخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الفعال


وفيك بارك الله ... منور الموضوع بتواجدك الكريم


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (17 مارس 2009)

sefziad قال:


> أخى العزيز هذا جهد ممتاز و مشكور و لكنى لك أتابع الموضوع من البداية وأنت الأن فى الجزء 23
> أرجو الحصول على الموضوع من البداية
> و شكرا


منوّر اخونا الكريم ... ويمكنك متابعة محاضرات الكتاب من البداية وذلك بالذهاب الى المشاركة الاولى في هذا الموضوع وستجد روابط جميع المحاضرات من الاولى حتى الثالثة والعشرين ...


----------



## مهندس كاد (18 مارس 2009)

تسلم ياعربي يا اصيل والله يجزيك الف خير


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (18 مارس 2009)

مهندس كاد قال:


> تسلم ياعربي يا اصيل والله يجزيك الف خير


حياك الله اخي الكريم ... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد طاهر زينل (18 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونتمنى اكمال المحاضرات


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (19 مارس 2009)

جزاكـ الله خير أخي " مهندس السواهيك "
أسأل الله أن يجعل كل ما تعمله من جهد في ميزان حسناتكــ

لكن 
ممكن إذا أستطعت أن تعجل بمحاضرات ال one way + two way " Slabs "
لأنني محتاج لهذه المحاضرات ضروووي 
وآسف تعبتكـ معي 

جزاكـ الله خير


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (19 مارس 2009)

احمد طاهر زينل قال:


> بارك الله فيك ونتمنى اكمال المحاضرات


وفيك بارك الله ...منور


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (19 مارس 2009)

محمـــد جمـــال قال:


> جزاكـ الله خير أخي " مهندس السواهيك "
> أسأل الله أن يجعل كل ما تعمله من جهد في ميزان حسناتكــ
> 
> لكن
> ...


وجزاك الله خيراً ... المحاضرات مستمرة وان شاء الله تنال ماتريد


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (20 مارس 2009)

المحاضرة الرابعة والعشرين:


----------



## محمد حسن جنيدى (20 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الغزبز


----------



## eng.atheer (21 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير يامهندس السواهيك . حيث اني لدي بعض الاسئلة 1- اني اعمل مهندس مدني في مشروع ما .وعند صب السقف الاول بدات تضهر الشقوق في السطح بعد يوم . علماً اننا نستخدم نسب جيدة من السمنت ( واضفنا المواد المضافة لزيادة قابلية التشغيل).. فارجو ان تعطني تفسيراً واضحا . وماهي الحلول .


----------



## eng.atheer (21 مارس 2009)

واني اشكرك على اهتمامك بكتاب الدكتور جمال (علماً اني احد طلابة) . ونرجو المزيد


----------



## خالد هاشم سليمان (21 مارس 2009)

يا أخي ربنا يعطيك علي قدر عدد حروف حسنات المحاضرات

(( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد ))


----------



## خالد هاشم سليمان (21 مارس 2009)

أخي الفاضل اولا الشكر كل الشكر علي المحاضرات القييمة
ولكن------ اين باقي المحاضرات


----------



## (الكابتن) (21 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووور كتير عل الكتاب القيم


----------



## anass81 (21 مارس 2009)

خالد هاشم سليمان قال:


> أخي الفاضل اولا الشكر كل الشكر علي المحاضرات القييمة
> ولكن------ اين باقي المحاضرات



باقي المحاضرات في المشاركة الاولى


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (21 مارس 2009)

eng.atheer قال:


> جزاك الله خير يامهندس السواهيك . حيث اني لدي بعض الاسئلة 1- اني اعمل مهندس مدني في مشروع ما .وعند صب السقف الاول بدات تضهر الشقوق في السطح بعد يوم . علماً اننا نستخدم نسب جيدة من السمنت ( واضفنا المواد المضافة لزيادة قابلية التشغيل).. فارجو ان تعطني تفسيراً واضحا . وماهي الحلول .



حياك الله يا اخي الكريم ... وحياك الله مرة أخرى لأنك احد طلبة الاستاذ القدير.

بالنسبة لمشكلة التشققات التي ظهرت على السطح فهناك أمور احتمالية وتحتاج ان تتأكد منها لكي تحدد اي احتمال منها صحيح:
1- اخي لابد ان نوع الاسمنت له أثر في المشكلة ... فمثلاً إذا كان السمنت المستخدم اسمنت كبيسة العادي ففيه مشاكل ومنها هذه الشقوق ... وفي المشروع الذي اعمل فيه لم ينجح النموذج في فحص الانضغاط بعد ان وضعنا نسبة 1 : 1 : 2 تبين لدينا ان هناك مشكلة في سمنت كبيسة.
2- تظهر التشققات عند حصول عزل المونة عن الحصى ويحصل هذا لأسباب أمّا بسبب كمية الماء زائدة عن النسبة المقررة ويحصل عادةً عند استخدام الخباطات الثابتة مباشرةً الى صب السقف ... أو استخدام جهاز الهزاز بصورة شاقولية خاطئة ... او بسبب تأخر وصول سيارة الخبط (الكسارة).
3- عندما تكون مساحة السقف كبيرة مما يسبب ظهور تشققات بسبب التمدد الحاصل في جسم الخرسانة.
4- ضعف وصغر سمك السقف في مكان التشقق.
تكون المشكلة بسيطة وغير مؤثرة اذا كانت التشققات سطحية ويمكن معالجتها سريعاً في اليوم التالي من الصب بعمل مونة من الاسمنت والماء وسكبها على مكان التشقق ومن ثم دك مكان التشقق واخفاءه.
أمّا اذا كان التشقق في جسم الخرسانة ويسمح بدخول الماء الى ما تحت السقف ... فيُرجى ان تقوم بابلاغ المهندس الاستشاري لمناقشة كيفية معالجة التشقق.

تحياتي ولك مني كل الود.


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (21 مارس 2009)

خالد هاشم سليمان قال:


> أخي الفاضل اولا الشكر كل الشكر علي المحاضرات القييمة
> ولكن------ اين باقي المحاضرات



لاشكر على واجب ... منوّر اخونا ... وشكرا على مداخلة مشرفنا الكبير استاذ انس بالفعل البقية في الصفحة الاولى


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (21 مارس 2009)

(الكابتن) قال:


> مشكووووووووور كتير عل الكتاب القيم



حياك الله ... منور بمرورك


----------



## madan (21 مارس 2009)

بشكركم على تسجيلى لديكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (22 مارس 2009)

madan قال:


> بشكركم على تسجيلى لديكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء



وجزاكم الله خيراً ... يزيدني فخر انه اول مشاركة لك في موضوعي .... منور ونتشرف بك


----------



## سلام الغرباوي (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك اخي السواهيك و دامت افاضاتك علينا


----------



## mahmoud44 (24 مارس 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (25 مارس 2009)

المحاضرة الخامسة والعشرين:


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (25 مارس 2009)

سلام الغرباوي قال:


> شكرا لك اخي السواهيك و دامت افاضاتك علينا


الله يبارك فيك ... منور الموضوع


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (25 مارس 2009)

mahmoud44 قال:


> مشكور على الموضوع الرائع



حياك الله منور الموضوع


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (25 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي مهندس السواهيك


----------



## nawafali (25 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخي مهندس السواهيك

وبارك الله لك في علمك وعملك

وجزالله من قام معك لإخراج هذا الكتاب الجيد والدروس المفيده


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (25 مارس 2009)

ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي مهندس السواهيك



بارك الله فيك على حسن المتابعة ... وفقك الله


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (25 مارس 2009)

nawafali قال:


> جزاك الله خير اخي مهندس السواهيك
> 
> وبارك الله لك في علمك وعملك
> 
> وجزالله من قام معك لإخراج هذا الكتاب الجيد والدروس المفيده


جزاك الله خيراً على مرورك الطيب ... ونورت الموضوع بدعائك... اللهم اجمعين


----------



## العقيق اليماني (26 مارس 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (26 مارس 2009)

العقيق وفيكم بارك الله


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (30 مارس 2009)

وينك اخي مهندس السواهيك ؟؟؟ طولت علينا هالمرة ... عسى المانع خير


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (30 مارس 2009)

المحاضرة السادسة والعشرين:


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (31 مارس 2009)

الف شكر للمجهود الرائع 
هل هناك بقية


----------



## esmer (1 أبريل 2009)

بصراحة الموضوع جدا جدا مفيد شكرا لك يا بش مهندس ع الموضوع القيم هذا


----------



## wessam76 (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا الك كتير با شمهندس انا كتير استفدت من الكتاب ونزلت كل المحاضرات عندي شكرا مره تانيه


----------



## المهندسالاول (1 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (1 أبريل 2009)

حنان الفخرانى قال:


> الف شكر للمجهود الرائع
> هل هناك بقية


نورتي اختي الكريمة الموضوع ... وان شاء الله هناك المزيد من المحاضرات ... ارجو ان تتابعي فهرس الكتاب.


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (1 أبريل 2009)

wessam76 قال:


> شكرا الك كتير با شمهندس انا كتير استفدت من الكتاب ونزلت كل المحاضرات عندي شكرا مره تانيه


الحمدلله على ما استفدت الله يبارك لك في علمك ... نورت


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (1 أبريل 2009)

esmer قال:


> بصراحة الموضوع جدا جدا مفيد شكرا لك يا بش مهندس ع الموضوع القيم هذا


اتمنى لك الاستفادة في ما قرأت وكل التوفيق اخي العزيز


----------



## أسامة الداية (3 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الفائدة للجميع (5 أبريل 2009)

السواهيك جزاك الله يا اخي كل خير , و تاكد ان لك صدقة جارية


----------



## mohammed224 (6 أبريل 2009)

محاضرات قيمة جزى الله الإخوان خير جزاء


----------



## sayed youssef (7 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرايا باشا


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (7 أبريل 2009)

المحاضرة السابعة والعشرين:


----------



## هادي المهندس (7 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز مهندس السواهيك بارك الله بك على التواصل في المحاضرات , واعتذر عن عدم مشاركتي بالفتره الاخيره لانقطاعي عن المنتدى واتضح انه ني الكثير من المحاضرات وانشاء الله متابع معك .



مع تحياتي


----------



## علي سعيد البادن (8 أبريل 2009)

أرحو المساعدة في كيفية شراء الكتاب


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (8 أبريل 2009)

Baraka allah fik ya bach mouhendes oua nassara allah ghaza


----------



## MNADA (8 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك على هذه المحاضرات الفعالة جدا .


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (9 أبريل 2009)

أسامة الداية قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله كل خير



وعليكم السلام ... منوّر اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (9 أبريل 2009)

sayed youssef قال:


> جزاك الله خيرايا باشا


وجزاك الله خيراً ... منوّر


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (9 أبريل 2009)

mohammed224 قال:


> محاضرات قيمة جزى الله الإخوان خير جزاء


جزاك الله خيراً .... منوّر


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (9 أبريل 2009)

الفائدة للجميع قال:


> السواهيك جزاك الله يا اخي كل خير , و تاكد ان لك صدقة جارية


جزاك الله خيراً ... اسأل الله ان يكون عملاً خالصاً لله


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (9 أبريل 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي العزيز مهندس السواهيك بارك الله بك على التواصل في المحاضرات , واعتذر عن عدم مشاركتي بالفتره الاخيره لانقطاعي عن المنتدى واتضح انه ني الكثير من المحاضرات وانشاء الله متابع معك .
> 
> ...


وفيك بارك الله ... عُدتَ والعودُ أحمد ... معوّض عليك وان شاء الله بالتوفيق.


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (9 أبريل 2009)

علي سعيد البادن قال:


> أرحو المساعدة في كيفية شراء الكتاب


اخي الكتاب يُباع في شارع المتنبي في بغداد ... أو في الاردن دار البشير للطباعة والنشر.


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (9 أبريل 2009)

abidi med elhadi قال:


> baraka allah fik ya bach mouhendes oua nassara allah ghaza


وفيك بارك الله ... اللهم آمين ينصر أخواننا المستضعفين في غزة


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (9 أبريل 2009)

mnada قال:


> شكرا لك على هذه المحاضرات الفعالة جدا .


اهلا وسهلاً ... منور اخي الكريم


----------



## بروووووووو (9 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله عنا وعن جميع المهندسين كل خير ياخي


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (10 أبريل 2009)

وجزاك الله خيراً اخ بروووووووووو على الرد الطيب


----------



## عبدالرحيم البرعي (11 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك مهندس السواهيك الكتاب ممتاز جدا وفيه فرصه للمهندين للاستذكار والاستزاده خاصه مع برامج التصميم واللي بيستخدمها احيانا اناس بعيدين عن الحس الهندسي انا اعمل في المدينه المنوره وقد استفدت من الكتاب ؛ ولا ننسى الدعاء لصاحب الكتاب وباتظار بقية الدروس


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (11 أبريل 2009)

اخي مهندس السواهيك : جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك .... عندي استفسار بسيط وهو ان المحاضرات كانت ترفع بواقع محاضرتين اسبوعيا لكن لاحظت في الفترة الاخيرة انك تقوم برفع محاضرة واحدة فقط كل اسبوع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (12 أبريل 2009)

ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> اخي مهندس السواهيك : جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك .... عندي استفسار بسيط وهو ان المحاضرات كانت ترفع بواقع محاضرتين اسبوعيا لكن لاحظت في الفترة الاخيرة انك تقوم برفع محاضرة واحدة فقط كل اسبوع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


جزاك الله خيرا على حسن المتابعة ... ارجو تحمل التأخير هذه الفترة بسبب ضيق الوقت وكثرة المشاغل لدي.


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (12 أبريل 2009)

عبدالرحيم البرعي قال:


> بارك الله فيك مهندس السواهيك الكتاب ممتاز جدا وفيه فرصه للمهندين للاستذكار والاستزاده خاصه مع برامج التصميم واللي بيستخدمها احيانا اناس بعيدين عن الحس الهندسي انا اعمل في المدينه المنوره وقد استفدت من الكتاب ؛ ولا ننسى الدعاء لصاحب الكتاب وباتظار بقية الدروس



جزاك الله خيرا على المداخلة ... نورت الموضوع


----------



## mymorning08 (13 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير على المجهود


----------



## صالح سالم أحميدة (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وكيف يمكننى التحميل


----------



## nagiosman (14 أبريل 2009)

*شكر*

:7:شرا جزيلاً لك :7:


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير مهندس السواهيك وبارك الله لك ونفع بك........................امين


----------



## محمدالخزاعي (15 أبريل 2009)

نشكركم على هذا الموضوع وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## محمدالخزاعي (15 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء ووفقكم لخير الانسانية


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك اخي مهندس السواهيك اولا على الجهد الذي تبذلة ووقتك وثانيا على الكتاب الاكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (16 أبريل 2009)

المحاضرة الثامنة والعشرين


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (16 أبريل 2009)

mymorning08 قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير على المجهود


وجزاك الله خيراً ...نوّرت الموضوع


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (16 أبريل 2009)

صالح سالم أحميدة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وكيف يمكننى التحميل


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله..... اخي الكريم اذهب للصفحة الاولى واضغط على اي محاضرة تريد تحميلها سوف تظهر لك نافذة تطلب منك حفظ المحاضرة.... وبالتوفيق


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (16 أبريل 2009)

nagiosman قال:


> :7:شرا جزيلاً لك :7:


حياك الله ... وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (16 أبريل 2009)

الفقير لله طارق قال:


> جزاك الله خير مهندس السواهيك وبارك الله لك ونفع بك........................امين


وجزاك الله خيرا .... نورت الموضوع


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (16 أبريل 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> شكرا لك اخي مهندس السواهيك اولا على الجهد الذي تبذلة ووقتك وثانيا على الكتاب الاكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك



الله يبارك فيك وشكرا جزيلاً على المداخلية الطيبة ... نورت الموضوع بمرورك وردك اللطيف


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (16 أبريل 2009)

محمدالخزاعي قال:


> نشكركم على هذا الموضوع وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


حياك الله اخي العزيز ... ونورت الموضوع بمداخلتك الطيبة شكرا


----------



## hussamcad (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخي على هذه المحاضرات ورحمه الله والديك


----------



## راسم النعيمي (17 أبريل 2009)

نكرر شكرنا وتقديرنا على استمرارك بهذا المجهود الرائع ونعتذر على تأخر المواصلة لكثرة المشاغل والله المعين للجميع ودم لاخوتك


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (18 أبريل 2009)

الاخ مهندس السواهيك : ارجو التاكد من رفع المحاضرة 28 حيث اني لم اتمكن من تنزيلها وتقبل خالص شكري وتقديري.


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (18 أبريل 2009)

عفوا : كان عندي خلل في جهازي حيث تمكنت من تنزيل المحاضرة فيما بعد .... جزاك الله خيرا اخي مهندس السواهيك


----------



## عبد العز (18 أبريل 2009)

* 
جزاء الله خيرااااااا ونريد المزيد
*​


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (19 أبريل 2009)

المحاضرة التاسعة والعشرين:


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (19 أبريل 2009)

BARAK ALLAH FIK , allahouma ansser ghaza.....


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (19 أبريل 2009)

بوركت من رجل اخي مهندس السواهيك


----------



## حسين ابو الهنا (19 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا جزبلا*

شكرا لكم على هذا اجهد الكبير ....واتمنى الاستمرار


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (20 أبريل 2009)

hussamcad قال:


> شكرا اخي على هذه المحاضرات ورحمه الله والديك


حياك الله ويرحم والديك.


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (20 أبريل 2009)

راسم النعيمي قال:


> نكرر شكرنا وتقديرنا على استمرارك بهذا المجهود الرائع ونعتذر على تأخر المواصلة لكثرة المشاغل والله المعين للجميع ودم لاخوتك


نوّرت الموضوع اخ راسم ... والحمدلله سمعنا صوتك عُدتَ والعودُ أحمد .... تحياتي ولك مني كل الود


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (20 أبريل 2009)

عبد العز قال:


> *
> جزاء الله خيرااااااا ونريد المزيد
> *​


تأمرني أمر .... وان شاء الله الموفق


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (20 أبريل 2009)

abidi med elhadi قال:


> barak allah fik , allahouma ansser ghaza.....


وجزاك الله خيراً ... اللهم آمين الله ينصر أهل غة وحماس وكل المجاهدين


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (20 أبريل 2009)

ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> بوركت من رجل اخي مهندس السواهيك


وبارك الله فيك من متابع


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (20 أبريل 2009)

حسين ابو الهنا قال:


> شكرا لكم على هذا اجهد الكبير ....واتمنى الاستمرار


شاكرين تواجدكم ومداخلتكم ... والله الموفق


----------



## محمدالخزاعي (20 أبريل 2009)

اخي مهندس السواهيك
السلام عليكم
لقد قمت بتحميل الكتاب ولكن لم استطع الحصول على باسويرد فك الضغط
هل من الممكن ارساله لي باي طريقة
مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## engwizo (20 أبريل 2009)

والله كتاب ممتاز جدا لكن بعض الصور غير واضحه


----------



## anass81 (21 أبريل 2009)

محمدالخزاعي قال:


> اخي مهندس السواهيك
> السلام عليكم
> لقد قمت بتحميل الكتاب ولكن لم استطع الحصول على باسويرد فك الضغط
> هل من الممكن ارساله لي باي طريقة
> مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


 

باسويرد فك الضغط: arab-eng.org


----------



## hrt (22 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك العافيه وإلى المزيد 

:56::56::56::56::56:

ولى منك طلب صغير 
أى كتب عن : 
الكميات والمواصفات (حساب الكميات ) 
لأعمال البناء والخرسانه المسلحه

ولك منى كل الشكر والدعاء

:14::14::14:​


----------



## rwmam (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
عمل وجهد ممتاز ويستحق كل احترام وتقدير
تحياتي


----------



## eng abdallah (23 أبريل 2009)

شكراً أخونا مهندس السواهيك ...... أخوك عبدالله


----------



## عصام حاكم (23 أبريل 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع المتميز و الاكثر من رائع وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (23 أبريل 2009)

محمدالخزاعي قال:


> اخي مهندس السواهيك
> السلام عليكم
> لقد قمت بتحميل الكتاب ولكن لم استطع الحصول على باسويرد فك الضغط
> هل من الممكن ارساله لي باي طريقة
> مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


اخي الكريم ارجو ان تنتبه أنّ المحاضرات التي تنفعك هي المحاضرات المسماة من المحاضرة الاولى الى المحاضرة التاسعة والعشرون ... فقط اضغط على المحاضرة وسوف تقوم بتحميلها
أمّا المحاضرات العشرة الاولى المجموعة في ملف واحد وتحتاج الى باسويرد فإنها قديمة وموجودة قبل ان تحصل التعديلات والتحديثات على الموضوع لذا ارجو اهمالها حالياً


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (23 أبريل 2009)

engwizo قال:


> والله كتاب ممتاز جدا لكن بعض الصور غير واضحه



الله يبارك فيك .... اخي الكريم ارجو ان تحدد اين الصور الغير واضحة لكي احاول اعادة رفعها من جديد ولك مني كل الود


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (23 أبريل 2009)

rwmam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عمل وجهد ممتاز ويستحق كل احترام وتقدير
> تحياتي


ورت الموضوع بمرورك الطيب


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (23 أبريل 2009)

hrt قال:


> يعطيك العافيه وإلى المزيد
> 
> :56::56::56::56::56:
> 
> ...



ان شاء الله تعالى سأجد لك الكتاب الذي يفيدك وينفعك .... تحياتي وشكرا على ثقتك الكبيرة التي منحتها لي.


----------



## تركيا (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ع الموضوع وبارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا
هل الملف المضغوط به كامل الكتاب ؟
وشكرا


----------



## Al-Maher (24 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك وبهذا المنتدى الراقي


----------



## No0o0o0oR (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير 
وجزاك الله كل خير 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (24 أبريل 2009)

تركيا قال:


> شكرا ع الموضوع وبارك الله فيك
> وجزاك الله خيرا
> هل الملف المضغوط به كامل الكتاب ؟
> وشكرا



السلام عليكم

به المحاضرات العشر الأولى فقط.


----------



## eng.abohashem (24 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## AHMED ALJOHI (24 أبريل 2009)

*محاضرات مستمرة ... تصاميم المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة*

جزاك اللة منا كل الخير مهندس السواهيك على هذا الكتاب بل على هذا الجهد الطيب والأختيار الموفق ووفقك اللة في الى كل الخير


----------



## بنهاوى معدى (25 أبريل 2009)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككرا بجد


----------



## meen6 (26 أبريل 2009)

ألف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ياهندسه


----------



## وليد الدبسكي (27 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## وليد الدبسكي (27 أبريل 2009)

شباب اني محتاج مساعدة عاوز خرائط


----------



## rwmam (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك يا اخي مهندس السواهيك وفعلا كان الموضوع يستحق العناء وجزاك الله كل الخير في دينك ودنياك
تحياتي


----------



## hmb2007 (28 أبريل 2009)

لقد قمت بتنزيل الملف ( جميع المحاضرات ) وقد طلب مني كلمة المرور ؟ 
فأرجو منكم مساعدتي في الحصول علي كلمة المرور


----------



## anass81 (28 أبريل 2009)

hmb2007 قال:


> لقد قمت بتنزيل الملف ( جميع المحاضرات ) وقد طلب مني كلمة المرور ؟
> فأرجو منكم مساعدتي في الحصول علي كلمة المرور



السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم, كلمة المرور موجودة في اخر المشاركة الاولى

*باسويرد فك الضغط: arab-eng.org*


----------



## الفاتح ملتقى (29 أبريل 2009)

حقيقة الموضوع مفيد جدا واتمني من كل المشاركين دعوة الطلاب للدقول لهذا المنتدي للاستفاده ونشر العلوم وبارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ولاستاذك


----------



## wal_dab (29 أبريل 2009)

*الرجاء الاجزاء 10+11+12*

شكرا لك اخي الكريم مجهود رائع
الاجزاء 10+11+12 غير متوفره في السيرفر المرفوع اليها
شكرا


----------



## anass81 (29 أبريل 2009)

wal_dab قال:


> شكرا لك اخي الكريم مجهود رائع
> الاجزاء 10+11+12 غير متوفره في السيرفر المرفوع اليها
> شكرا



السلام عليكم

الاجزاء موجودة وتعمل بشكل جيد , حاول ان تحملها من جديد


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (30 أبريل 2009)

المحاضرة الثلاثين:


----------



## easy4eng (30 أبريل 2009)

انا بزاكر خرسانه والامتحان قرب وواقف عند حساب حديد الشير


----------



## easy4eng (30 أبريل 2009)

ممكن المساعده لو سمحتم بس مش بطرق تقريبيه


----------



## easy4eng (30 أبريل 2009)

ايه يا جماعه في حد معايه


----------



## anass81 (30 أبريل 2009)

easy4eng قال:


> ايه يا جماعه في حد معايه



السلام عليكم

ارجو ان تضع طلبك في موضوع منفصل حتى يتاح للاعضاء رؤيته ومساعدتك

المشرف


----------



## goldbeeerg (1 مايو 2009)

تسلم يا مهندس السواهيك و متابع الموضوع معاك إن شاء الله


----------



## أبوجبل (1 مايو 2009)

مشكوور على المحاضرات المفيدة


----------



## ابن الجود 1 (1 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
بهذه المحاظرات سوف يستفد كل مبتدئ
*


----------



## بنهاوى معدى (2 مايو 2009)

شكر ايا كبير بجد هايل اية كل دة


----------



## AYAD KHALID (3 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير جزاء وشكرا لجهودك يا أخي واللهي اتفادينا من عنده هواية .....بس كنت اؤيد اعرف هاي كل الكتاب بعد ما بقى فصول او محاضرات:1:


----------



## anass81 (3 مايو 2009)

ayad khalid قال:


> جزاك الله خير جزاء وشكرا لجهودك يا أخي واللهي اتفادينا من عنده هواية .....بس كنت اؤيد اعرف هاي كل الكتاب بعد ما بقى فصول او محاضرات:1:


السلام عليكم

الكتاب لم ينته بعد وهنالك المزيد بإذن الله


----------



## أوج الهندسة (3 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك, و نأمل منك المواصلة على تكملة ما تبقى من موضوعات هذا الطرح الجيد .


----------



## enghag (3 مايو 2009)

مجهود رائع مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## wal_dab (3 مايو 2009)

wal_dab قال:


> شكرا لك اخي الكريم مجهود رائع
> الاجزاء 10+11+12 غير متوفره في السيرفر المرفوع اليها
> شكرا



لم استطع تحميل هذه الاجزاء حيث انه لا يمكن عرض الرابط الرجاء فحص الرابط وشكر جزيلا


----------



## Ali Adel (3 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أنا لدي كتاب الاستاذ جمال وهو بالفعل كتاب جيد
شكراً لـ مهندس السواهيك


----------



## mhamed rabeea (4 مايو 2009)

بارك اللة فيك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aziz_mohammad (5 مايو 2009)

برامج تشغيل جهاز التيوديو ليت


----------



## مهند نادر اسماعيل (6 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم شكراً لجهودكم ونحن بانتظار المزيد والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## مهند نادر اسماعيل (6 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم وفقك الله وشكراً على جهودكم


----------



## tahora (9 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيررررررررر


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (9 مايو 2009)

يا أخي مهندس السواهيك 

ممكن تعجل بمحاضرات البلاطات والأعمدة

ضروووووووي

جزاكـ الله خير


----------



## سالم الخالدي (9 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيل على الموضوع


----------



## وائل رضوان (13 مايو 2009)

جزاك اللة خير الجزاء وزادك بمثل هذا العمل حسنات


----------



## وائل رضوان (13 مايو 2009)

ال*سلام عليكم *اود ان اشكر المهندس الذى قام بهذا الجهد العضيم*ولى عنده سؤال ورجاء * أما السؤال فلماذا الكود الامريكى * انا من مصر وادرس الكود المصرى *اتمنى ان اجد محاضرات عن الكود المصرى *اما الرجاء/فهو اتمنى ان اجد بعض الصور عن المواد الداخلة فى صناعة الخرسانةوشكلها بعد الصناعة وشكلها اثناء الصب
*وعن بعض الاخطاء التى قد يقع فيها العمال فى الموقع *عند التشوين والنقل والخلط والصب وفك الشدات الخشبية * باختصار اريد ان اعرف كيف يتعامل المهندس فى الموقع اذا كان خريج حديث وليس لديه خبرة
*


----------



## وائل رضوان (13 مايو 2009)

*وائل رضوان*

ال*سلام عليكم *اود ان اشكر المهندس الذى قام بهذا الجهد العضيم*ولى عنده سؤال ورجاء * أما السؤال فلماذا الكود الامريكى * انا من مصر وادرس الكود المصرى *اتمنى ان اجد محاضرات عن الكود المصرى *اما الرجاء/فهو اتمنى ان اجد بعض الصور عن المواد الداخلة فى صناعة الخرسانةوشكلها بعد الصناعة وشكلها اثناء الصب
*وعن بعض الاخطاء التى قد يقع فيها العمال فى الموقع *عند التشوين والنقل والخلط والصب وفك الشدات الخشبية * باختصار اريد ان اعرف كيف يتعامل المهندس فى الموقع اذا كان خريج حديث وليس لديه خبرة
*


----------



## أوج الهندسة (13 مايو 2009)

أولا بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز , ولكن احنا لينا ثلاثة أسابيع واحنا نمدح وندعو بدون جديد نأمل منك تكملة الموضوع ولك التقدير والاحترام


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (13 مايو 2009)

اضم صوتي الى صوت الاخ اوج الهندسة في التعجيل ببقية المحاضرات .


----------



## anass81 (13 مايو 2009)

أوج الهندسة قال:


> أولا بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز , ولكن احنا لينا ثلاثة أسابيع واحنا نمدح وندعو بدون جديد نأمل منك تكملة الموضوع ولك التقدير والاحترام





ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> اضم صوتي الى صوت الاخ اوج الهندسة في التعجيل ببقية المحاضرات .



السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً , ولكنني أرجو منكم الصبر الى أن يرجع مهندس السواهيك جزاه الله خيراً ويكمل باقي المحاضرات, لعل المانع خيراً


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (13 مايو 2009)

المحاضرة الحادية والثلاثين:


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (13 مايو 2009)

ارجوكم أخواني المهندسين أخواتي المهندسات ان تلتمسوا لي المعذرة فأنا هذه الايام بعيد جداً عن الانترنت ... لإنشغالي بكثير من الاعمال .... ولكن مهما كانت الاوضاع سأستمر بإيصال المواضيع لكم حتى آخر صفحة من الكتاب 

هذا ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## anass81 (13 مايو 2009)

مهندس السواهيك قال:


> ارجوكم أخواني المهندسين أخواتي المهندسات ان تلتمسوا لي المعذرة فأنا هذه الايام بعيد جداً عن الانترنت ... لإنشغالي بكثير من الاعمال .... ولكن مهما كانت الاوضاع سأستمر بإيصال المواضيع لكم حتى آخر صفحة من الكتاب
> 
> هذا ولكم جزيل الشكر.



السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم, نحن مقدرون لظروفك , جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## abdalla39 (14 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ ومشكور على هالعمل


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (15 مايو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم, نحن مقدرون لظروفك , جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً



جزاك اله خيراً مشرفنا الرائع وبارك الله فيك على متابعتك وتواصلك مع الاعضاء وسديت الفراغ الذي صنعته أنا بسبب غيابي المتواصل .... ولا أنسى أن أشكر مشرفنا الكبير وأخي العزيز ابوالحلول على سبب ظهور الموضوع بهذا الشكل الرائع
فالشكر موصول لكما


----------



## محب العترة (15 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك يارب


----------



## عبدالله العمامى (17 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المحاضرة القيمة


----------



## درويش المجالي (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك يامهندس السواهيك على هذا الجهد وارجو المتابعه


----------



## عياش معمر (24 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخانا


----------



## كفاح هندسي (25 مايو 2009)

*اكسبوا الأجر في الطلاب المحتاجين*

احترامي وتقديري لكل مشرفي المنتدى .. 

واحترامي وحبي وإعجابي لمهندس السواهيك 


ولكن هذا الموضوع بات يشكل مشكلة ويثير حفيظة أي عضو دخل هذه الصفحات الخاصة بتحميل الكتاب للحاجة الماسة لمذاكرته

فهل من المنطق تجزئة الكتاب بهذا الشكل ....... ؟؟؟ !!! 


برغم أن الكتاب كان منهج تدريس في إحدى الجامعات ... ... فإذا كان هناك خوف من ضياع الحقوق الفكرية 
فليس هنالك ضياع .. لأن هذا الكتاب منهج تدريس في جامعات .. 

وإذا كان الخوف من احتكار هذا الموضوع لمنتديات أخرى .. .. فإن هذا هو الاحتكار بعينه 



....................... بالأمانة ............. أسألوا انفسكم جميعاً ................................ 


..... الطلاب الذي يتابعون المحاضرات بشكل مستمر .. ألم يملوا هذا الأسلوب ... و

والدليل .. شوفوا الردود في آخر الصفحات .... 


معظم الطلاب المتابعين من الأعضاء ... مقبلين على امتحانات نهائية خلال أسبوعين أو أقل أو أكثر بحسب الجامعات المختلفة 


وحتى الآن لم تنزل أهم المحاضرات الخاصة بمراحل التصميم في المنشئات الخرسانية الأكثر أهمية مثل تصميم البلاطات والأعمدة 


فما سبق تنزيله ليس سوى جزء بسيط جدا جدا من منهج الخرسانة 


فياليت أنه بالإمكان إذا كان مهندس السواهيل مشغول أن يوكل المهمة إلى أحد المشرفين لمتابعة الموضوع إذا امكن 



أو تنزل بقية المحاضرات إذا أمكن ........ لأننا صبرنا الكثيييييير ،،، ولكن لا يصح أن تجعلوا صبرنا يصل لدرجة الملل والمهانة وكثرة التذلل والمجاملة 



فبالله عليكم هل يصح ذلك ....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ياليت هذا الموضوع ما كان ينزل من بدايته 


أتمنى من المشرفين .. والمهندس .. وكذلك الأعضاء المتابعين الرد على كلامي بأي شيء 



وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل في هذا الموضوع اللي ما رضي يخلص 

واللي جعلنا نعلق آملنا عليه ونوقف المذاكرة 




هذا والشاهد الله 


ومشكورين في جميع الأحوال ​


----------



## عيادن (25 مايو 2009)

نشكرك شكراجزيلا يا باشمهندس


----------



## Abo Fares (26 مايو 2009)

أخي الكريم.. واضح أنك عضو جديد، أهلاً وسهلاً بك بيننا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب، وبارك الله بك.. 

أخي الكريم، لو تابعت الموضوع من بدايته، من مشاركاته الأولى، لعرفت أن حبيبنا الأخ مهندس السواهيك قد مر شخصياً عند مؤلف الكتاب، واستفسر منه عن إمكانية وضع الكتاب، وقد أخذ منه الإذن أن يضع هذا الكتاب بهذه الصورة ليس بغيرها.. حيث أن صاحب الكتاب لم يقبل بأن يوضع الكتاب كاملاً كما هو.. وهو حقه الطبيعي أولاً وأخيراً الذي لا يمكننا أن نرغمه على القبول بالقيام بعكس ذلك أبداً......

إن كنت أخي الكريم محتاجاً بشكل كبير لهذا الكتاب، ودراستك ومصيرها متعلقاً تماماً به كما ذكرت.. يمكن بسهولة أن تراسل أحد الأخوة معنا في الملتقى، فيشتري لك الكتاب ويرسله عبر الـ dhl أو غيرها....... أعتقد هو الحل الأنسب..... فلا يمكننا إجبار الأخ مهندس السواهيك بالقيام بأمر لا يرضي صاحب الكتاب، وبالتالي تحمل وزر جميع من استفاد منه.. 

لك وللجميــــع تحيـــــــاتي..




كفاح هندسي قال:


> احترامي وتقديري لكل مشرفي المنتدى ..
> 
> 
> واحترامي وحبي وإعجابي لمهندس السواهيك
> ...


​


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (26 مايو 2009)

جزاكمـ الله خير

إخواني المهندسين المقيمين في الأردن 

هل من الممكن أن تعلموني بسعر الكتاب <<< بالدولار

إن أمكن

لأن هذا الكتاب لا يباع عندنا في اليمن

وقد استفدت منه كثيراً

جزا الله

الدكتور جمال 

والمهندس " مهندس السواهيك "

والمشرفين على هذا المنتدى الرائع 

خير الجزاء 

في الدنيا والأخرة


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (26 مايو 2009)

المحاضرة الثانية والثلاثين:


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (26 مايو 2009)

لقد أحزنني كثيرا ما رأيته من كلام في رسالة اخي الكريم كفاح في مدى الاهمال والتقصير الذي تسببتُ به دون قصد مني وأنا خجلان جدا جدا منكم لما اقترفته .... ارجو ان تسامحوني .... فوالله الذي خلقني وخلقكم وخلق السموات والارضين السبع ما وضعت محاضرات هذا الكتاب بين ايديكم بقصد ان أذل أو اهين أحد او أجعله يترجاني لا والله ولكن فقط للفائدة العامة .... وماكنت اظن أنني سأتسبب لكم بمشاكل كما حدث للأخ كفاح هندسي.
أرجو ان تقبلوا اعتذاري وتصفحوا عن أخطائي


----------



## Abo Fares (28 مايو 2009)

مهندس السواهيك قال:


> لقد أحزنني كثيرا ما رأيته من كلام في رسالة اخي الكريم كفاح في مدى الاهمال والتقصير الذي تسببتُ به دون قصد مني وأنا خجلان جدا جدا منكم لما اقترفته .... ارجو ان تسامحوني .... فوالله الذي خلقني وخلقكم وخلق السموات والارضين السبع ما وضعت محاضرات هذا الكتاب بين ايديكم بقصد ان أذل أو اهين أحد او أجعله يترجاني لا والله ولكن فقط للفائدة العامة .... وماكنت اظن أنني سأتسبب لكم بمشاكل كما حدث للأخ كفاح هندسي.
> أرجو ان تقبلوا اعتذاري وتصفحوا عن أخطائي


 
لك إنت مافي منك أخي مهندس السواهيك، ولا يهمك... الله يعطيك ألف عافية.. 

لك تحيـــــاتي وتقديري..
​


----------



## ghreebeldar (28 مايو 2009)

اعانك الله يامهندسنا العزيز
والى الأمام


----------



## فوفومو (28 مايو 2009)

الف شكر على مجهودك واعانك الله


----------



## امير الصباح (30 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك مهندس سواهيك على هذا المجهود الرائع و بالفعل هذا المنهج هو خلاصة لما درسناه في الهندسة المدنية بالجامعة التكنلوجية فيما يخص تصاميم المنشأت الخرسانية المسلحة و لكن لي ملاحضة انه المحاضرات من 1-9 كانت تظهر صورتها بشكل اعتيادي و لكن بقية المحاضرات لم تظهر صورتها و يطلع لي علامة خطأ و حتى عندما اعمل اظهار للصورة لا تظهر الصورة لذلك ارجو الاجابه لكي استطيع تكملة المحاضرات و ان امكن مساعدتي في ذلك و لك مني جزيل الشكر و الامتنان


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (31 مايو 2009)

المحاضرة الثالثة والثلاثين:












ملاحظة ::: 
1- الشكر موصول لأخ الكريم محمد جمال حيث قام بتقطيع الصور وترتيبها وتحميلها على شكل صور وpdf. 
2- هذه المحاضرة والمحاضرات المتبقية ستشمل فصول كاملة وابشركم أنّ الكتاب سوف ينتهي بعد ثلاث جلسات فقط.


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (31 مايو 2009)

امير الصباح قال:


> شكرا لك مهندس سواهيك على هذا المجهود الرائع و بالفعل هذا المنهج هو خلاصة لما درسناه في الهندسة المدنية بالجامعة التكنلوجية فيما يخص تصاميم المنشأت الخرسانية المسلحة و لكن لي ملاحضة انه المحاضرات من 1-9 كانت تظهر صورتها بشكل اعتيادي و لكن بقية المحاضرات لم تظهر صورتها و يطلع لي علامة خطأ و حتى عندما اعمل اظهار للصورة لا تظهر الصورة لذلك ارجو الاجابه لكي استطيع تكملة المحاضرات و ان امكن مساعدتي في ذلك و لك مني جزيل الشكر و الامتنان



اخي الكريم ربما يوجد خلل فني في مركز التحميل بسبب قدم الروابط ... لذا حاول تحميل المحاضرات من الصفحة الاولى على شكل كتاب pdf موجودة في اول مشاركة في الموضوع المحاضرات جميعها من اول محاضرة الى اخر واحدة.
وأعدك اخي العزيز اعادة تحميل صور المحاضرات مرة أخرى ... وتأمرني أمر


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## eng abdallah (2 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## anass81 (2 يونيو 2009)

مهندس السواهيك قال:


> اخي الكريم ربما يوجد خلل فني في مركز التحميل بسبب قدم الروابط ... لذا حاول تحميل المحاضرات من الصفحة الاولى على شكل كتاب pdf موجودة في اول مشاركة في الموضوع المحاضرات جميعها من اول محاضرة الى اخر واحدة.
> وأعدك اخي العزيز اعادة تحميل صور المحاضرات مرة أخرى ... وتأمرني أمر



جزاك الله خيراً أخي مهندس السواهيك



اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الروابط لا تعمل



أرقام المحاضرات التي تعمل :

12-17-20-21-25-26-30-33-الملاحق

ملاحظة :من الممكن الاستعاضة عن اول 10 محاضرات بالرابط الموجود بالمشاركة الأولى

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amjad saleem (2 يونيو 2009)

أشكرك يا مهندسنا العزيز على هذا الجهد


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً أخي مهندس السواهيك
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرابط الذى به ال 10 محاضرت مجمعة تم رفع الملفات به بحيث ان كل محاضرة تظهر على هيئة صورة jpg وليس pdf فلن يسهل الاستفادة منها وهى على شكل صورة كما ان الدرس العاشر ايضا بهذا الرابط لا يعمل
بالاضافة ان باقى الملفات بالروابط الاخرى معظمها لا تعمل روابطها
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## eng abdallah (3 يونيو 2009)

الروابط كلها تعمل
و أنا حملتها كلها
أما الرابط المجمع للعشر محاضرات مجربتش


----------



## Abo Fares (3 يونيو 2009)

eng abdallah قال:


> الروابط كلها تعمل





eng abdallah قال:


> و أنا حملتها كلها
> أما الرابط المجمع للعش محاضرات مجربتش​


 

أهلاً أخي عبدالله... 

غريب هذا الأمر، ليس جميع الروابط تعمل معي أنا، جربتها ولكن من أول 10 محاضرات هناك اثنتان فقط اللتان تعملان ​ 
نيـــــــالك :7: ، بس شو القصة؟؟ ​


----------



## Abo Fares (3 يونيو 2009)

eng abdallah قال:


> الروابط كلها تعمل
> و أنا حملتها كلها
> أما الرابط المجمع للعش محاضرات مجربتش





أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي عبدالله...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




الآن عملت جميع الملفات  ..... يبدو أن العلة البارحة كانت من مركز الرفع.. 
​


----------



## eng abdallah (3 يونيو 2009)

أهلا أبو الحلول
كيف الحال


----------



## anass81 (3 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> الآن عملت جميع الملفات  ..... يبدو أن العلة البارحة كانت من مركز الرفع..
> 
> [/center]


 
السلام عليكم

تلافياً لحدوث المشكلة مرة ثانية , قمت بوضع جميع المحاضرات من 1 حتى 33 في ملف واحد في هذا الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/109668135/902e02a9/1_to_33.html

وسوف أكمل بقية المحاضرات فور ورودها من مهندس السواهيك جزاه الله خيراً


----------



## eng abdallah (3 يونيو 2009)

سبقتني مهندس أنس

كنت لسه هبدأ فيها حالاااااااااااا


----------



## الاء عقيل هادي (3 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وانشالله نتعلم ونستفيد من هذه المحاضرات القيمة


----------



## Abo Fares (3 يونيو 2009)

eng abdallah قال:


> أهلا أبو الحلول
> كيف الحال


 


anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تلافياً لحدوث المشكلة مرة ثانية , قمت بوضع جميع المحاضرات من 1 حتى 33 في ملف واحد في هذا الرابط
> 
> ...


 


eng abdallah قال:


> سبقتني مهندس أنس
> 
> كنت لسه هبدأ فيها حالاااااااااااا


 
الله يجزيكم الخير..

انكتبتلك النية أخي عبدالله 

لكم جميعاً تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تلافياً لحدوث المشكلة مرة ثانية , قمت بوضع جميع المحاضرات من 1 حتى 33 في ملف واحد في هذا الرابط
> 
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وجارى التحميل ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## E/ ahmed darwish (5 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:56:


----------



## راسم النعيمي (5 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر وجزى الجميع خيرا على هذه الجهود القيمة والاخوية والتي ان دلت على شي انما تدل على عمق التفاني والاخلاق العالية لمنتسبي هذا الملتقى الذي اعجز عن وصفه ووصف منتسبيه ادام الله الجميع وحفظهم ووفقهم لعمل الخير وسجلها في ميزان حسناتهم وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## hassanaki (6 يونيو 2009)

ارجو التكرم منك يالارسال علي الميل ***************** لاني لم استطيع التحميل مع جزيل الشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

وضع البريد الالكتروني في المشاركة مخالف لشروط المنتدى

المشرف


----------



## anass81 (6 يونيو 2009)

hassanaki قال:


> ارجو التكرم منك يالارسال علي الميل ***************** لاني لم استطيع التحميل مع جزيل الشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> 
> وضع البريد الالكتروني في المشاركة مخالف لشروط المنتدى
> 
> المشرف



السلام عليكم

هذا رابط لجميع المحاضرات لحد الان

http://www.4shared.com/file/109668135/902e02a9/1_to_33.html

إذا لم تستطع التحميل , فهذا يرجع الى مشكلة في جهازك أو أن ال 4shared محجوب عندك


----------



## ورد النيل (6 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## البهنس (6 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيرا على كل ما يقدم


----------



## أميرة بلا قصر (7 يونيو 2009)

*شكر خاص*

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى الكريم على إهتمامك وفعلا كتاب قيم جدا ومبسط جعل الله لك كل حرف تكتبه لتصل إلينا معلومة فى ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله لك


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

الف شكر يا اخي على هذا الكتاب الرائع جداااااااااااا والله يوفقك ان شاء الله ويكثر من امثالك
وصدقني ندعو لك دائما بكل خير كلما تصفحنا هذا الكتاب واتمنى ان يستفيد منة الجميع 
تقبل تحياتي ....
فقط سؤال : لو كان لديك كتاب مماثل عن الاسس تكون متفضل علينا
وشكرا لك مرة ثانية وتستاهل الف تقييم


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخواني واخواتي الأكارم:
اليوم سلمتُ المحاضرتين 34 و 35 وهي عبارة عن الفصلين العاشر والحادي عشر من الكتاب على رابط مباشر pdf ... وأنا متأسف جداً أنّي لم أضعها على شكل صورة كما عودتكم لضيق الوقت.

وان شاء الله الكريم مسك الختام سيكون في الاسبوع القادم .

وترقبوا بعدها من روائع الكتب سوف أقوم بنسخها لكم بعد إكتمال هذا الكتاب.

لا أنسى أن أشكر الاخ العزيز محمد جمال لجهوده الكبيره في ترتيب وتحميل الكتاب فجزاه الله كل خير عنا وعنكم.


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (10 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تلافياً لحدوث المشكلة مرة ثانية , قمت بوضع جميع المحاضرات من 1 حتى 33 في ملف واحد في هذا الرابط
> 
> ...


 
:31: :31: :31: :31: :31:​جزاك الله خيراً مشرفنا الكريم على هذا الجهد الرائع لكن لو حبذا رفعها على رابط مباشر ... لأنني من بداية أول محاضرة وضعتها هنا توخيتُ أن تكون الروابط مباشرة لكي لا يكون هناك عناء في رفعها.


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (10 يونيو 2009)

ترقبوا المحاضرة الاخيرة في الاسبوع القادم ... بإذن الله تعالى.
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
اخوكم مهندس السواهيك
م ابومعاذ


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (10 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا خي ابو معاذ ووفقك في الدنيا والاخرة لكل ما يحبة ويرضاة 
انة لا يضيع اجر المحسنين
فعلا كتاب رائع جدا بكل معنى الكلمة وواضح جدا 
وكم نتمنى ان يكون الكتاب القادم ان شاء الله عن الاسس وان يكون بنفس مستوى هذا الكتاب 
في امان الله وحفظة ....


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (11 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله اخي الكريم مهندس السواهيك خير الجزاء ونفع بك الاسلام والمسليمن , عندي ملاحظة على المحاضرة الخامسة والثلاثين وبالذات صفحة رقم 26 فقرة 3.8.11 بعنوان تصميم الاععمدة بمنحنيات التداخل حيث ان الكلام غير واضح فيما يخص الحالة الاولى :ايجاد كمية التسليح فيا ريت لو تعيد رفع هذه المحاضرة .


----------



## خالد صفوت (11 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونشكرك على مجهودك وفي إنتظار باقي المحاضرات


----------



## الوليد 1 (13 يونيو 2009)

شكراعلى المساعدة بهذه المحاظرات


----------



## ورد النيل (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير وتستاهل التثبيت


----------



## ibrahim mtasim (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اشكركم جزيل الشكر لترحيبكم بى فى منتدى المهندسين


----------



## احمد الديب (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخي السواهيك علي الجهد الرائع


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (14 يونيو 2009)

اخي مهندس السواهيك : ذكر مؤلف الكتاب انه سيشرح تصميم باقي انواع البلاطات ذات الاتجاهين في كتابه الثاني التصميم المتقدم للمنشات الخرسانية المسلحة , فكم اتمنى ان تقوم برفع هذا الكتاب اذا كان متوفرا لديك وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## hake (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على معلومات الجميلة


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (17 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز مهندس السواهيك ...هل انت من خريجي جامعة الانبار 
فانا من طلاب الاستاذ جمال في المرحلة الثالثة جامعة الانباروهذا الكتاب هو ارقى كتب تصاميم المنشات الخرسانية وقد درسنا عليه الاستاذ جمال على الطبعة الاولى واستفدنا كثيرا منه واتمنى له كل التوفيق..


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (17 يونيو 2009)

وبعد تخرجنا من الكلية ولحد الان انا ما زلت ارجع الى هذا الكتاب في الواقع العملي واناى عملت مهندس مقاول في مدرسة نموذجية كان حجم الخرسانة المسلحة حوالي(900م3)وكنت ارجع دائما في كل صغيرة وكبيرة الى هذا الكتاب فاتمنى زملائي الاعزاء ان تعتمدو هذا الكتاب واتمنى لكم كل التوفيق


----------



## المهندس ايوب حامد (19 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخواني المهندسين الكرام ارجو ان تقبلوني اخا وعونا لكم والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## المهندسه مني خليفه (19 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر ليك يا بشمهندس علي الموضوع الجميل ده
:30:


----------



## fuad alozaib (21 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (21 يونيو 2009)

وين الفصل الاخير؟ وين مسك الختام؟ صارلنا اسبوعين ونحن منتظرين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## عوض الخضر (21 يونيو 2009)

*وقل اعملوا*

فعلا محاضرات قيمة 
بارك الله لك وامد فى ايامك وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## darshh (21 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك الافية يا اخي


----------



## احمد صباح العجراوي (23 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك الكتاب موجود عندي كامل اشتريته من مكتبة جامعة الانبار وقد التقيت بالدكتور جمال عندما كنت اعمل في بناء مستشفى الفلوجة الجديد وكان وقتها الدكتور استشاريا للشركة المنفذة


----------



## ابو علي المدني (24 يونيو 2009)

عاشت ايدك واتمنى الاستمرار بتقديم مثل هذه المواضيع لانها جدا مهمة 
تقبل مروري


----------



## anass81 (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

يبدو أن مانعاً أعاق أخينا مهندس السواهيك (اخر نشاط 10-6) من إكمال بقية المحاضرات , عسى أن يكون خيراً

جزاه الله خيراُ وجعل ما قدمه في صحيفة أعماله

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع

المشرف


----------



## محمد سيد2 (25 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (28 يونيو 2009)

ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> اخي مهندس السواهيك : ذكر مؤلف الكتاب انه سيشرح تصميم باقي انواع البلاطات ذات الاتجاهين في كتابه الثاني التصميم المتقدم للمنشات الخرسانية المسلحة , فكم اتمنى ان تقوم برفع هذا الكتاب اذا كان متوفرا لديك وجزاك الله خيرا.



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله : وعدني الاستاذ الفاضل بأن يهديني نسخة من الكتاب حين يكتمل طباعته وتوزيعه.
والمحاضرة الاخيرة قمتُ برفعها اليوم وسلمتها للمشرف ابوالحلول.... وجزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (28 يونيو 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي: جزاك الله أخي كثيراً على الاطراء وسنكون في خدمتكم دوماً.
اميرةة ، وخالد صفوت ، الوليد1 ، ورد النيل ، أحمد الديب ، hake: شكرا جزيلاً على المداخلات اللطيفة
ibrahim mtasim : اهلا وسهلا بك اخونا الغالي في المنتدى وانا اعتز ان اول مشاركة لك في موضوعي.
محمد جاسم الفهداوي : جزاك الله خيراً على مداخلتك الفاعلة ونصيحتك الغالية للأعضاء ... نعم أنا أحد خريجي طلية الهندسة جامعة الانبار سنة 2000
المهندس ايوب حامد: اهلا وسهلا بك اخونا الغالي في الملتقى المدني وانا اعتز ومفتخر بأول حضور لك في موضوعي.


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (28 يونيو 2009)

المهندسه مني خليفه, fuad alozaib , عوض الخضر, darshh , ابو علي المدني , محمد سيد2 : جزاكم الله خيراً على الكلمات والمداخلات الطيبة منورين بمروركم.
احمد صباح العجراوي: حياك الله اخونا ابن الفلوجة .... نورتنا بحضورك ومرورك اللطيف


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (28 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يبدو أن مانعاً أعاق أخينا مهندس السواهيك (اخر نشاط 10-6) من إكمال بقية المحاضرات , عسى أن يكون خيراً
> 
> ...


شكرا جزيلاً مشرفنا الرائع لمتابعتك ومجهودك الكبير في الرد على مشكلات واستفسارات الاعضاء

ولكن ارجو اعادة تثبيت الموضوع ولو لفترة اسبوعين فقط ... لغرض صيانة الروابط والتواصل مع الاعضاء اذا تواجد هناك مشاكل ... خاصةً ان الكتاب تم اكماله اليوم فقط


----------



## Vampoor (29 يونيو 2009)

جزاكي الله خيرا واثابكي حسن الثواب


----------



## ahbaliraq (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ............
بارك الله فيك


----------



## civil_gehad (29 يونيو 2009)

ارجوك يابشمهندس ان تضع الكتاب على رابط اخر 
الرابط مش شغال معايا 
وشكرا لمجهودك ونرجو استمرارك فى وضع الموضوعات المتميزه


----------



## anass81 (29 يونيو 2009)

civil_gehad قال:


> ارجوك يابشمهندس ان تضع الكتاب على رابط اخر
> الرابط مش شغال معايا
> وشكرا لمجهودك ونرجو استمرارك فى وضع الموضوعات المتميزه



السلام عليكم

اي رابط الذي لا يعمل؟


----------



## civil_gehad (29 يونيو 2009)

http://ifile.it/k5lq7ex
هذا الرابط مش عارف مش عايز يشتغل معايا


----------



## anass81 (29 يونيو 2009)

civil_gehad قال:


> http://ifile.it/k5lq7ex
> هذا الرابط مش عارف مش عايز يشتغل معايا



السلام عليكم

طيب جرب هذا : *رابط لجميع المحاضرات من 1 حتى 33 

http://www.4shared.com/file/10966813...9/1_to_33.html
*


----------



## civil_gehad (29 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخى 
الرابط فعلا التانى اشتغل معايا 
وجزاك الله كل الخير على اهتمامك بى 
ونرجو منك الاستمرار على مجهودك العظيم


----------



## civil_gehad (29 يونيو 2009)

جارى التحميل 
الف الف شكر


----------



## civil_gehad (29 يونيو 2009)

ارجو منك يابشمهندس 
انا محتاج كتاب للدكتور شاكر البحيرى 
عن الخرسانه المسلحه 
ارجو لو عندك هذا الكتاب ارجوك انا تضعه لكى نستفيد به 
ومشكور ليك مقدما


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (30 يونيو 2009)

ذكر اخونا مهندس السواهيك انه سلم المحاضرة الاخيرة (المحاضرة 36) لمشرفنا ابو الحلول وهذا الكلام قبل يومين ولحد الان لم نر هذه المحاضرة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## فراس مهنا (30 يونيو 2009)

مجهود رائع ماشاء الله لكن سؤال هل هذا الكود معتمد في السعودية و ما الفرق بين الكود ده وكود aci318-2005 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## الصافى الخير (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الجبار وتمنياتنا لك بالتوفيق كان يكون جميل اذا تم التحميل كملفات pdf ليسهل تحميلها .:77:


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (1 يوليو 2009)

يجزيك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## النجاري (2 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (2 يوليو 2009)

thanx alot and keep on sharing us your stuff


----------



## RESEARCHER (4 يوليو 2009)

. جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (5 يوليو 2009)

الاخ مهندس السواهيك الاخوة المشرفين يرجى ابلاغنا فيما اذا كان سيتم ارفاق المحاضرة الاخيرة والخاصة بالاعمدة الطويلة ام لا لانه مضى اكثر من شهر ولم ترفع هذه المحاضرة !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anass81 (5 يوليو 2009)

ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> الاخ مهندس السواهيك الاخوة المشرفين يرجى ابلاغنا فيما اذا كان سيتم ارفاق المحاضرة الاخيرة والخاصة بالاعمدة الطويلة ام لا لانه مضى اكثر من شهر ولم ترفع هذه المحاضرة !!!!!!!!!!!



السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك على صبرك ,سوف تحصل على المحاضرة اليوم أو غداً بإذن الله


----------



## ishaily08 (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

أنا أحد أعضاء منتدانا الغالي ولم أتمكن من مشاهدة المحاضرات 

كيف الحل


----------



## anass81 (5 يوليو 2009)

ishaily08 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أنا أحد أعضاء منتدانا الغالي ولم أتمكن من مشاهدة المحاضرات
> 
> كيف الحل



السلام عليكم
*
هذا رابط لجميع المحاضرات من 1 حتى 33 

http://www.4shared.com/file/10966813...9/1_to_33.html
*


----------



## مهندس ابوعلاءثابت (6 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسه


----------



## KIKO_KOKY (6 يوليو 2009)

_بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيرا على مجهودك_


----------



## a_nesta13 (6 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## anass81 (6 يوليو 2009)

ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> الاخ مهندس السواهيك الاخوة المشرفين يرجى ابلاغنا فيما اذا كان سيتم ارفاق المحاضرة الاخيرة والخاصة بالاعمدة الطويلة ام لا لانه مضى اكثر من شهر ولم ترفع هذه المحاضرة !!!!!!!!!!!



السلام عليكم

تم إضافة اخر محاضرات من قبل المهندس أبو الحلول جزاه الله خيراً إلى المشاركة الأولى
*
بارك الله في مهندس السواهيك على مجهوده
*


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (7 يوليو 2009)

واخيرا اكتمل الكتاب :77: جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم الاخ مهندس السواهيك وكذلك الاخوة المشرفين وجعل هذا العمل الكبير في ميزان حسناتكم , وفي انتظار المشاركات الاخرى.


----------



## ahbaliraq (7 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير ....
استفدت كثيرا من هذه المحاضرات


----------



## راسم النعيمي (7 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير وبانتظار ابداعات جديدة والف الف شكر


----------



## علي برنس (7 يوليو 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

الف شكر اخي الكريم تمنياتي لك بالصحة حقيقة كتاب مفيد للغاية ويقيت انتظر المحاضرة ستة وثلاثين حتى يكتمل لدي الكتاب... وفق الله


----------



## Al-Maher (7 يوليو 2009)

Thanks for this great book


----------



## عمرو الصادق (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المجهود المبزول


----------



## ابونمه (9 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير واحسان واكرمك في الدارييين.امييييييييييييين ياذا الجلال والاكرام


----------



## Maha2009 (9 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## civil_gehad (9 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم يا احلى اعضاء فى احلى منتدى بجد 
احلى منتدى هو ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## ليال الصيف (10 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا كل الخير


----------



## ben fouad (10 يوليو 2009)

السادة/ المهندس السواهيك والمشرف على منتدى الهندسة المدنية أقدم جزيل الشكر لكم لعرضكم المشاركة الراااااائعة ( كتاب في تصميم المنشآت الخرسانيه المسلحة وفقاً للكود الامريكي aci318) وهو مجهود جبار , وآمل ان يتحفنا السواهيك بالكتاب الثاني للدكتور جمال العيساوي ( المتقدم في تصميم المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة) في هذا المنتدى المتألق ... وشكراااااااً


----------



## محمود احمد سالم (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا...............................................


----------



## أيمن عصام (10 يوليو 2009)

مجهود طيب يا أخى 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الرائد900 (11 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخانا


----------



## مكحول (12 يوليو 2009)

وينك يا اخي من زمن وانا ابحث عن مثل هذه المحاضرات. حياك الله وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواك.


----------



## مكحول (12 يوليو 2009)

يا اخي منذ زمن وانا ابحث عن هذه المحاضرات. فشكرا لك على هذا الجهد


----------



## idelybf (12 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
اخوكم فى الله تيمو


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (12 يوليو 2009)

مهندس السواهيك قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله : وعدني الاستاذ الفاضل بأن يهديني نسخة من الكتاب حين يكتمل طباعته وتوزيعه.
> والمحاضرة الاخيرة قمتُ برفعها اليوم وسلمتها للمشرف ابوالحلول.... وجزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام


كان يا ما كان في يوم 28 / 6 / 2009 الساعة 8:38 مساءً قمتُ بإرسال المحاضرة الأخيرة (36) ... ثم لم أرجع بعدها للمنتدى .... واكتشفتُ أنّ المحاضرة قد وضعت اليوم.
وانتهت قصة هذا الكتاب على خير ... 
فجزا الله اخونا الكبير ومشرفنا الرائع أبوالحلول على مجهوده المنقطع النظير والمتواصل في إظهار هذا العمل بهذه الصورة الرائعة.
وأشكر مشرفنا الغالي الاستاذ انس لتقديم الكتاب مجموع بصورة جميلة.
وأشكر جميع الاخوة الاحباء والاخوات الكريمات على التشجيع والكلمات الطيبة الرائعة الذي اكرموني به عند مرورهم بهذا الموضوع الذي نورونا به. والذي هو اساس استمرار هذا الجهد الكبير.

شكرا للجميع شكرا للجميع. 

:84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84:


----------



## إسلام علي (12 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً على المجهود الرائع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وشكراً للجميع*


----------



## Abo Fares (13 يوليو 2009)

مهندس السواهيك قال:


> كان يا ما كان في يوم 28 / 6 / 2009 الساعة 8:38 مساءً قمتُ بإرسال المحاضرة الأخيرة (36) ... ثم لم أرجع بعدها للمنتدى .... واكتشفتُ أنّ المحاضرة قد وضعت اليوم.
> وانتهت قصة هذا الكتاب على خير ...
> فجزا الله اخونا الكبير ومشرفنا الرائع أبوالحلول على مجهوده المنقطع النظير والمتواصل في إظهار هذا العمل بهذه الصورة الرائعة.
> وأشكر مشرفنا الغالي الاستاذ انس لتقديم الكتاب مجموع بصورة جميلة.
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

أولاً أريد أن أشكرك جزيل الشكر أستاذنا العزيز على المجهود الكبير الذي قدمته، بارك الله بك، ونفعك، ونفع بك..... 

ثانياً أتمنى أن يكون هذا الكتاب بداية السلسلة في نشاطات إضافية لأعمال مشابهة انفردت بها  ، بارك الله بجهدك وبوقتك..

ثالثاً أريد تصحيح معلومة صغيرة وهي أن المحاضرة قد تم وضعها منذ ستة أيام:


> _التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة أبو الحلول ; 06-07-2009 الساعة 10:56 pm. _


وأعتذر منك ومن الزملاء على التأخير لغيابي حينها....

تقبل تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## كوردستان (13 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك---------*​


----------



## مهندس الحياة77 (17 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بيك وجزاك الله خيرا مشكور على جهدك الخير


----------



## abu Habib (18 يوليو 2009)

والله مشكور100000000000000000000000000مرة ويا ريت تجيب كتاب بالعربي فية كمان تصميم بالمقاومة القصوي


----------



## علي سعيد البادن (22 يوليو 2009)

لماذا لا تعطينا إسم الكتاب ومؤلفه ودار النشر حتى نشتريه ويصبح من مراجع المكتبة الهندسية لأي قادر على ذلك
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (22 يوليو 2009)

علي سعيد البادن قال:


> لماذا لا تعطينا إسم الكتاب ومؤلفه ودار النشر حتى نشتريه ويصبح من مراجع المكتبة الهندسية لأي قادر على ذلك
> ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


اسم مؤلف الكتاب: جمال عبدالواحد فرحان
دار نشر الكتاب: دار البشير للطباعة والنشر - الاردن
ويمكن ان تجدوا نسخة من الكتاب في شارع المتنبي - بغداد


----------



## سليمان اراس (25 يوليو 2009)

سلام عليكم يا أخوتي وياأخواتي اشكركم على منتدة الرائع واشكرك يا مهندس سواهيك على محاضرات الرائعة


----------



## سليمان اراس (25 يوليو 2009)

سلام عليكم اشكرك يا مهندس سواهيك فعلا أنت عضوا مميز اشكر كل من يساهم في المنتدة


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا اخي العزيز مهندس السواهيك 
انا من خريجي جامعة الانبار قسم الهندسة المدنية
درست علي يد الاستاذ العبقري الاستاذ جمال وكان حقا كما وصفته


----------



## Eng.Kamiran (27 يوليو 2009)

Send Trackbacks to (Separate multiple URLs with spaces


----------



## ahmedhaleem (27 يوليو 2009)

*thnx*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 

بس انا عاوز كتاب فى structure
​


----------



## زكي صدقي (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا عن أمة الإسلام
وزادك الله علماً وأوسع عليك في رزقك أنت و الدكتور مؤلف هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## حسااام333 (29 يوليو 2009)

موضوع يستحق الاهتمام شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## M777 (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هادي المهندس (2 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
*
واخيرا لا يسعنى الا ان نقدم الشكر والعرفان للاخ م.السواهيك ونقول له بارك الله بك ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى وجعله في ميزان حساناتك ,,,, وننتظر منك المزيد ..........*

مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## قاسم محمد عبدالله (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للدكتور جمال عبد الواحد على هذا الكتاب الرائع ونتمنى له الموفقية والمزيد من الكتب


----------



## محمد حامد (10 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فارس جلال الدين (10 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك والى المزيد من فعل الخير وشكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## محمود طه ابراهيم (11 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامر شهير - قديم (11 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك... وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ven (12 أغسطس 2009)

وين المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## المهندسة رغدة (12 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم وشكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## heroboy (12 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور علي هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## جوباا (12 أغسطس 2009)

بجد محاضرات جامدة جدا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## AH MO SA (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ونفعنا واياك بعلمه الزي ليس له حدود


----------



## المثنى الثاني (13 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## dralhaifi (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير على كل حرف كتبته في الملتقى الهندسي .... فلولا أمثال شخوصكم الطيبة لما اكتمل العمل ولا استمر ... فقد دفعتمونا دفعاً للإستمرار بهذا العمل بفضل كلامكم الطيب بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو الأحرار (15 أغسطس 2009)

_ما شاء الله عليك ......وجزاك الله كل خي__ر_
_ابو الأحرار_


----------



## dralhaifi (15 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداً .. أسلوب الشرح سلس و واضح حتى لغير المدنيين

و بحكم أني مهندس كهربائي .. ولكن عملي يتطلب معرفة الكثير عن أسرار

الهندسة المدنية .. فقد وجدتُ الكثير مما أرغب فيه .. 



شكراً من القلب لك أخي الكريم .. هذه المجهودات .. وجزاك الله خيراً إن شاءالله


----------



## محمد رسول (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## waleedation (19 أغسطس 2009)

*الكمرات المقلوبة أرجو الإفادة*

السلام عليكم لدي استفسار حول الكمرات الساقطة والكمرات المقلوبة 
من حيث عمليات التسهّم ( الدفلكشن) هل أداء كلا النوعين متساوي من حيث مقاومة التسهّم ؟
بمعنى هل تسهم بلاطة محمولة بواسطة كمرات مقلوبة يساوي تماماً تسهّم بلاطة مستندة على كمرات ساقطة ؟؟؟؟
علماً أن مساند الكمرات المقلوبة ( الأعمدة ) غير مستمرة إلى الطرف العلوي من الكمرات المقلوبة 
اي ان الكمرات المقلوبة متكئة إتكاء على الأعمدة 
وفي حال جعل هذا الأعمدة مستمرة إلى أعلى الكمرات المقلوبة هل هذا يغيّر شيء من سلوكها على التسهّم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عمر الفاضل حسن (19 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يحفظك ويجعله لك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## waleedation (20 أغسطس 2009)

هل من مجيب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## وجيه انور (20 أغسطس 2009)

ايه العظمه دي ياهندسه


----------



## keyhistory (20 أغسطس 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## eljumbazy143 (26 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور حبيبي الله يوفقك


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (26 أغسطس 2009)

جزااااااااااك الله خيييييييييررر


----------



## ادريس الكحلانى (26 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله قيك والف شكر


----------



## م. ابوبكر باصهي (27 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المضوع المهم جدا


----------



## kazali016 (27 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يحفظك ويجعله لك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## wal_dab (28 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود رائع اتمنى لا استطيع ايجاد المحاضرة رقم 34+35+36 لو تكرمتم 
رمضان كريم


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (28 أغسطس 2009)

ألف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ليك ياهندسة


----------



## حمود العماني (28 أغسطس 2009)

والله يامهندس السواهيك احنة نشكرك على هذا الكتاب ونرجوا منك ان تتحفنا بالمزيد


----------



## sasa_8921 (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير واتمنا ان تكون بصحه وعافيه


----------



## moroco (29 أغسطس 2009)

* Thanks

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<*​


----------



## سوفتي 22 (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور عله الموضوع غسان العراق


----------



## روح الفانيلا (31 أغسطس 2009)

والله محاضرات جدا جميله بارك الله فيككككك


----------



## Abo Fares (4 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير أخي مهندس السواهيك، وبارك فيك.. 

تم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع لإعطاء فرصة التثبيت لمواضيع أخرى

لك خالص التحيات، وكل عام وأنت بخير


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جزى الله جميع الاخوة الكرام الذين شاركوا في هذا سواء بالمساعدة او الردود او المداخلات .... وانتظروا جديد السواهيك والسلام عليكم.


----------



## life for rent (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيييييييييير


----------



## جمال ناصر حميد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك------نتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## هندسة رغد (20 أكتوبر 2009)

_محاضرات حلوة ومفيدة بارك الله بيك_


----------



## Triplem (20 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## أحمد_مرزبان (6 ديسمبر 2009)

روابط جديدة من رفعي لكتاب رائع في تصاميم المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة وفقاً لمتطلبات الكود الأمريكي (aci 318-2002) ... للدكتور جمال فرحان العيساوي

رابط الجزء الأول من الكتاب
http://www.4shared.com/file/166527978/9fb057fe/_1-4.html

رابط الجزء الثاني من الكتاب
http://www.4shared.com/file/166534685/4210f6ef/_2-4.html

رابط الجزء الثالث من الكتاب
http://www.4shared.com/file/166534723/505ed167/_3-4.html

رابط الجزء الرابع من الكتاب
http://www.4shared.com/file/166534800/f03da562/_4-4.html

رابط الكتاب بالكامل
http://www.4shared.com/file/166535189/f655cb24/__online.html

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## mohammedshaban (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## al araby 82 (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
نشكر المهندس السواهيك والمشرف ابو الحلول على الكتاب والمعلومات الرائعة التى 
تكسبنا الخبرة فى وقت قصير اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتكما انتما وجميعا فاعلين الخير ​
[font=&quot] [/font]ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر​


----------



## صقر. (28 يناير 2010)

ما اقدر اقول الا الله يجزاك بالجنة موضوووووووووووووووووع فعلا عظيم الفائدة


----------



## محمد 977 (14 فبراير 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووور*

مشكوووووووووووووووور
الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## kazali016 (15 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابو نور الهدى (15 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك
اناعندي نسخة مشابه لهذا الكتاب باللغة الانجليزيه


----------



## محمد جاكو (15 فبراير 2010)

يسلموووووووووو يا باش


----------



## budymd (22 فبراير 2010)

...thank you...wl salam 3lykom...


----------



## م.شبل ديالى (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال الله (3 أبريل 2010)

thxxxxxxxx alot


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (3 أبريل 2010)

حيا الله الجميع وتدللون


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (3 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك الموضوع بالفعل يستحق التثبيت*​


----------



## مصعب عمران (6 يونيو 2010)

مشكور الاخ ابو الحلول
هل هذا الكتاب جزء واحد ام جزءين
اذا جزءين نرجو منهم انزال الجزء الثاني لمن يتحصل عليه


----------



## ahmad khd (18 يونيو 2010)

واللهي انك رائع يا بشمهندس , بجد من احسن الكتب اسلوبو رائع 
شاكر الك جدا اخي الكريم 
واللهي اني داعيلك 
وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## احمدعلاء (18 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر ليك انا فعلا كنت محتاجها


----------



## ST.ENG (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود والكرم وجزاك الله عنا جميعا خير الجزاء


----------



## منصورالمطري (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*Thank you .....*

شكرا لك بصارحه المنتدي في قمه الروعه اتمني الفائده للجميع والشكر الجزيل لك اخي 
بس ابغي اسال سؤال با الضبط ايش احمل الان


----------



## نرجس صباح (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا عالموضوع


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سلام المدني (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Adel Abdallah (13 نوفمبر 2010)

أرجو من الأخوة الأعزاء أرسال رقم تليفون الدكتور جمال العيساوى لأشكره على كتابه الرائع وباى جامعة يلقى محاضراته مع الشكر


----------



## Adel Abdallah (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للأخ الفاضل على ماقام به من مجهود برفعه تلك المحاضرات الرائعة
وارجو من الأخوة الأفاضل بالمنتدى من يعرف منهم رقم تليفون الدكتور جمال العيساوى أن يرسله لأشكره على كتابه الرائع وأيضا بأى جامعة يلقى محاضراته مع الشكر


----------



## ايمن حسين (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا أخ عادل عبدالله على الاهتمام ... ليس لدي تلفون الاستاذ ... وهو الآن يدرس محضاراته في جامعة الأنبار وهي جامعة عراقية رسمية


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكري لكل من وضع رد هنا وبارك الله فيكم جميعاً...


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## emad_ali (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي 00000اعتقد ان هذا كتاب (تصميم الخرسانة المسلحة) ل د هاني محمد فهيم / اجامعة التكنولوجية /بغداد وهو يعتمد على كود aci -83


----------



## المهندسه هاجر (15 نوفمبر 2010)

محاضرات مفيده جدا .. جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (17 نوفمبر 2010)

اخ عماد علي شكرا على الرد ... وآسف لأنّ اعتقادك ليس صحيح فالكتاب فعلاً هو للاستاذ جمال عبدالواحد فرحان استاذ محاضر في جامعة الانبار ... وهو على مواصفات الكود الامريكي 2002.

الاخت مهندسة هاجر ... شكرا للمداخلة والرد


----------



## Adel Abdallah (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للأخوة على هذه المعلومات وأرجو معرفة البريد الأليكترونى للدكتور جمال العيساوى اذا كان الموبايل غير متاح.


----------



## aymanbasal (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى على هذا المجهود العظيم لكن الجزء الخاص بالاعمده غير موجود بالمحاضرات ؟؟؟


----------



## aymanbasal (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مع العلم انه موجود بفهرس الكتاب


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (30 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Adel Abdallah (7 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله في كل من ساهم بالرد


----------



## محمد حامد محمود (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## احمدعباس79 (26 يناير 2011)

الله يرضى عليكم و يعطيكم الصحة والعافية 
ويوفقكم لعمل الخير
 مشكوووورين


----------



## abu Habib (19 يونيو 2011)

تسلم يا سيد الناس


----------



## boushy (19 يونيو 2011)

*ربنا يكرمك اخي الكريم
*


----------



## رضا فايد (17 يوليو 2011)

مشكور جزيلا


----------



## boushy (17 يوليو 2011)

يا ريت لو يكون عندك الكتاب المتقدم للتصميم بالكود الامريكي نكون شاكرين جدا


----------



## amr awad (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يااخى


----------



## محمد معتز (12 فبراير 2012)

أرجو رجاءا شديدا وضع الكتاب الثانى وهو التصميم المتقدم للمنشات الخرسانية المسلحة للكود الامريكى بالعربى aci318 ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسانتك أخى الكريم فالجميع استفاد كثيرا ودعا لك كثيرا


----------



## المظفر2 (14 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (22 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب


----------



## taher.medany (23 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## algos (24 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم أين الرابط او الملف المرفق لايظهر شيء؟؟؟؟ ارجو الرد


----------



## انور الاستشاري (24 مارس 2013)

*شكرا لمجهوداتكم الجباره :: بارك تعالى بوقتك و جهدك يا اخي (( مهندس السواهيك )) انت و المؤلف د.جمال فرحان 

و نحن العراقيين نبقى مفخره و اهل للعلم بعونه تعالى :: يا ريت لو احصل حسابك على الفيس بوك 

هل من الممكن ان نتظافر بالجهود و نعمل حلول للمسائل في كل فصل حتى تصبح لنا حلول الكتاب كامله و نجعل من هذا المصدر مصدر عربي متكامل

كما هو الحال مع مؤلفات هيبلر في المكانيك و الهياكل 

تحياتي الحاره ..... 

*


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (24 مارس 2013)

Thanks alot


----------



## moha nugus (25 مارس 2013)

يا مهندسين الكتاب ما تنزل معي ، كيف أنزله ساعدونا رحمكم الله


----------



## rj.civileng (18 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا كتاب رائع


----------



## AdnanHAziz (9 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا. حقا كتاب مهم بارك الله فيك وفى الاستاذ الفاضل الدكتور جمال فرحان العيساوى.


----------



## البريقى (22 يونيو 2015)

هل من الممكن رفع الكتاب الأصل؟
لان أخونا جزاه الله خيرا قام بتجميع ملفات الكتاب ومن الواضح جدا بعد تصفحة ملاحظة غياب العديد من الصفحات
وأسأل أيضا
هل قام الدكتور جمال العيساوي بتحديث الكتاب علي إصدارات الكود الامريكي مابعد 2002؟؟

أرجوا التواصل
مع وافر شكري وتقديري


----------



## almass (14 فبراير 2016)

up


----------

